# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  1st Cycle... Getting Huge!

## Big Presser

How's it goin everyone... I started my 1st cycle on May 1st and have really been making some great progress. My goals that I had for my final week have already been broken and I'm starting to set new goals for myself. Here is my cycle:

Dbol : 30 mg ED, wks 1-4! (Last day is tomorrow  :Cry:  )
Deca : 400 mg EW, wks 1-10
Sust: 500 mg EW, wks 1-10
Winny: 50mg EOD, wks 10-20
Eq: 400 mg EW, wks 10-20
Clen : 12 ng ED, wks 15-20
Clomid: 300/100/50 (3 weeks post cycle)
Nolva on hand, started taking them last week when gyno symptoms were showing up, now everything has cleared up :Big Grin:  

I started at 145.6 lbs... my low bw is due to my shortness (only 5'6)!
My bench was 275, squat: 345... now bench is 305, with at least a 400 lb squat! My goals were to get 300-380 in bench-squat, and that's been broken so I'm moving those goals up!
Stats: 20 yrs old, 5'6, now 159.5 lbs, first cycle, 2.5 years training seriously

I'm really stoked! Didn't know this would ever be this fun! :LOL:  
For all you first timers right now like Big Green and Red5... keep up the great work... this is what it's all about. Stay swole and huge bros!

BIG PRESSER

----------


## BigGreen

Looking forward to reading this, as I've always said, i think this forum is the hidden jewel of AR The answers to the real questions are in here if one is willing to look.

----------


## Red5

That's awesome results so far, wish i was getting gains like that.
Keep up the good work.

----------


## Big Presser

Red... as I've said before, you are about to explode. Test takes a while to really kick in, not to mention you have gained a good deal of weight. Don't worry about it you're gonna be a monster... Big Green you're doing great as well... both of you will see that the work you put into a cycle is shown by your results. Great job to you both.
I'm gonna go hit chest right now, I'll keep everyone updated.
Peace bros.

BIG PRESSER

----------


## Big Presser

Alright bros I just hit chest... great workout. I'll give you all the updates and my diet in about 2 hours... I'm gonna go grab a protein shake.

STAY HUGE!

BIG PRESSER

----------


## Big Presser

Alright bros... as I said I hit chest. Went just up to 250 and got 7 reps. Not much else to say. Bodyweight was a little lower then usual at 158.2. So I'm happy with a solid day although my bodyweight has been fluctuating. 

Supps:
Multi-aminos, multi vitamin, flaxide oil
Diet:
still unorganized... I will try and get the exact diet up on the forum tomorrow or sometime this week. Either way I think it's about**:
3800-4000 calories, 300-350g protein, 450 g carbs, fat...no idea?
Sorry but I will get that figured out along with the foods I am eating. 
Pics will be posted every 5 weeks. So I'll have beginning and now pix next week.

STAY SWOLE!

BIG PRESSER

Also... any questions or suggestions about my diet are welcome. I will post details tomorrow hopefully.

----------


## Big Presser

Remember that any comments or suggestions are welcome. 
DIET:
Meal 1:
2 eggs, MetRX protein bar, banana, 4 cups milk
Meal 2:
2 more eggs, 2 Powerbar "Protein Plus", 4 cups milk
Meal 3:
Whey protein shake (34g), 2 slices chicken, 2 slices ham
Meal 4:
Tuna sandwich, 4 slices turkey, 4 slices chicken, 4 cups milk, 34g protein shake (soy protein)
Meal 5:
This is dinner so it varies from day to day depending on how much money I have...
Meal 6:
2 whey protein shakes (34g each), 4 slices ham, 4 slices chicken, 4 slices turkey, MetRX protein bar

Today I weighed myself just for the hell of it. Looks like I'm on the rise again, up to 159.5... I will keep everyone updated.

BIG PRESSER

----------


## Big Presser

I just injected my deca and sust into my right delt with a f***** 18 gauge! It hurts so much right now I can't even believe it. I had no 22s or 23s left so I took the only needle I had and stuck it in cuz I was on lunch break from work and I was in a hurry (I live right next to work). Then I went back and bagged groceries cuz all the fucking baggers weren't there... I bagged for 6 f***** hours and now I'm PISSED. I cannot believe my stupidity. Has anyone else every injected with an 18?

Fuck this I'm gonna go hit the sacks.

BIG PRESSER

----------


## BigGreen

Based on what I can see by your food choices, it is obvious you are on the run, or otherwise need the convenience of MRP's and bars. I think the protein choices are solid (though by "slices", i hope you don't mean deli processed chicken, turkey and ham....do you?), but if I had to pick out a weak spot it would be the carb selections. Some people have a problem with fruit being included in significant quantities or at all - I do not...i love it, have always loved it, and will always include it in all but the most strict of cutting diets....i say throw in more bananas (and that may be a source of disagreemetn for others reading this thread). Where I take issue with the diet is that if i were to consume the amount of carbs you have in your diet (coming mostly from milk, as far as I can tell) I would have NO energy in the weight room. I'd suggest the normal additions such as sweet potatoes, brown rice and such, but I've also found that whole wheat pasta and wraps make for a nice addition. Also, where are the veggies? I try to get two LARGE bowls of broccoli a day, and it has made a tremendous difference in the way I feel. 

If you have a fear of adding fat due to carbs, or a proven propensity to do so, simply start your carbs high and linearly drop them over the course of each meal. Maybe "X" grams at breakfast, 80%"X" for meal 2, 70%"X" for meal 3, and so on, until you're either at zero for meal meal six or 15%'X'...or something like that. 

Lastly, I am of the school of thought that says six meals just don't cut it....i try for seven and usually get eight, and that has made a tremendous difference. If it's not an issue i'd suggest adding that extra meal. So, in summary, an extra meal or two, but, more importantly, increased carbs from solid sources would go a long way, in my opinion, towards helping you meet your goals.

----------


## Big Presser

Big Green... thanks for the info.

I apologize to all you looking at this thread reading my diet going "WHAT THE FUCK?" because I did forget to show my fruit and carb intake. What I did show is my set meals. I usually eat 3-4 boals of cereal along with a bowl of oatmeal, corn, (fuck broccoli, sorry BG, but I can't stand it), celery and carrots but this was not included because the amount varies from day to day. 
Thanks again,

BIG PRESSER

----------


## FinaZurp

BY the way another great source of carbs is NO-YOLKS (that is the name,its not a pun or joke) pasta.
Nutrition facts per 2oz. Serving

Calories 210
Total Fat 0.5g
-Saturated Fat 0g
Cholesterol 0mg
Sodium 30mg
Total carbs 41g
-Dietery fiber 3g
-Sugars 3g
Protein9g

Thats boys and girls o fat,cholesterol, and saturated fat. Not to mention it's low in sodium and it doesn't taste like cardboard. I prefer the extra broad noodles.  :Smilie:  The stuff goes for about a $1.15 for a pound bag

----------


## Big Presser

Thanks FinaZurp... once again any more suggestions would be appreciated. I am going to search the forum for good cycle diets... I may try majorpec's diet during the bulking phase of his cycle because that seemed to me to be one of the best. Stay tuned bros!

Thanks for the info.

BIG PRESSER

----------


## BIG TEXAN

DIET:
Meal 1:
2 eggs, MetRX protein bar, banana, 4 cups milk

6 egg whites, 2 yolks, 1 cup oats, 1 cup OJ, 1 slice whole wheat toast w/ natural peanutbutter

Meal 2:
2 more eggs, 2 Powerbar "Protein Plus", 4 cups milk


1 can tuna or chickem breast, 3/4 cup rice, 2/3 cup veggie


Meal 3:
Whey protein shake (34g), 2 slices chicken, 2 slices ham

1 can tuna or chicken breast, 1 apple, 1 cup milk


Meal 4:
Tuna sandwich, 4 slices turkey, 4 slices chicken, 4 cups milk, 34g protein shake (soy protein)

tuna sandwhich, 1 chicken breast, 3/4 cup rice, 2/3 cup veggie


Meal 5:
This is dinner so it varies from day to day depending on how much money I have...


Meal 6:
2 whey protein shakes (34g each), 4 slices ham, 4 slices chicken, 4 slices turkey, MetRX protein bar

Either 2 chicken breast w/small salad or egg white omollete with hot sauce

before bed have the protein shake.

What meals are post workout?

----------


## Big Presser

Big T... looks great. I am going to take other suggestions from BG and Finazurp and probably will add 2 more meals. Also gonna add extra bananas and fruits. Hate vegetables but gotta have em so I will add those probably at meal seven. Right now, meals 4-6 are post workout. I'll keep everyone updated and tell yall how I work it out. Thanks for the comments.

I'll keep everyone posted.
Stay tuned...

BIG PRESSER

----------


## Big Presser

Before I continue I would like to comment that yesterday was my last day of dbol . I am getting ready to go to work, so even though I do not have time to critique dbol, I will briefly state that the the drug is an extremely fast acting roid, and, if taken at the correct dosage, I believe it yields greater results in a quicker amount of time then deca or sustanon . I believe that the deca and sus have just started to kick in, however the immediate results (the 5 pound gains in each of my first 2 weeks) were a result of the dbol. It is an excellent and extremely potent drug. I would also like to say that water retention has been very low thus far, and I concur that the 14ish pounds I have gained so far is primarily muscle. The mirror shows a huge size difference in my shoulders, arms, legs and even chest (which was big even before,) which is why I believe the dbol helped me gain more muscle mass then water. Pics will be up soon (hopefully!)

Lift hard and good luck to you all.

BIG PRESSER

----------


## Eman570

ok now I am just curious because I honestly dont know much about AS. how much would you say you spent on all the gear for your current cycle?.. estimated.. just curious :Smilie:

----------


## Big Presser

Well Eman my source is a great guy but not domestic, he is from England. So he is somewhat expensive compared to domestic sources but I'll break it down for you and maybe this will help:
200 dbols: $90
20ml of deca : $220
20ml of sus: $220
36 amps of winny: $360 
20ml Eq @200mg/ml: $180
200 clen : $80 (I think that's a good deal personally)
70 clomids, 60 nolvas: $140

So I guess the whole thing costs $1290... whew that's a lot but I'm ok with it cuz it's all very quality gear and looks great.

NOW I'VE GOT AN ORGANIZED DIET!!! Here it is:
6:30am protein shake, bagel, 2 bananas, an apple and 6 egg whites
10am 1 6oz can of tuna, a boal of cereal, 2 bananas
12:30pm 1 6oz chicken breast, 2 cups veggies, 6oz tuna
3pm 2 6oz cans of tuna, 6oz of turkey
6pm protein shake, 1 tbspoon peanut butter, MetRX, 2 egg yolks
9pm protein shake, MetRX Protein bar
10pm protein bar... always have one before I go to bed  :Smilie: 
I am running my diet very similar to majorpecs, along with some suggestions from Big T and others.

Stay tuned.

I'll keep you all posted.

BIG PRESSER

----------


## BigGreen

I like this second version of the diet A LOT more, no question about it. Whether it's the eq or simply the anabolic state, i've found that I just can't get away with cutting out carbs or lowering them later in the day or I feel not only famished in the AM, but by necessity must move my workouts to the afternoon/early evening, or my energy just doesn't feel "up". A suggestion I might make with regards to the final meal is, rather than a protein bar (most of them tend to be made for rapid absorption...the last thing you want for the last meal of the day) consider Glycerlean...it's bar none the best supplement I've ever purchased. If you're not familiar with it, it's a protein specifically designed to break down very slowly, and thus serve as a cheap alternative to those nightime formulas that showed as a fad a year ago or so (somnabol, etc). Whenever I'm on it, I wake up feeling not so hungry, as compared to when I'm not using it, I wake up every morning STARVING! 

Also, I think I, as well as other readers, might appreciate a little bit of a discussion on the psychological aspects: how do you feel having "crossed over", was there paranoia and such while ordering, or have you noticed changes simply in the way you "feel"? Also, popping the cherry...easy or no (in terms of that physicalities of that first injection)? 

Finally, the surest thing you could do to pull in more readers is get an avatar (seriously). I know it's the source of many of my jokes, but when you have an avatar, you quickly nurture a personality since people can associate your posts to something rapidly.

----------


## Big Presser

> _Originally posted by BigGreen_ 
> *I like this second version of the diet A LOT more, no question about it. Whether it's the eq or simply the anabolic state, i've found that I just can't get away with cutting out carbs or lowering them later in the day or I feel not only famished in the AM, but by necessity must move my workouts to the afternoon/early evening, or my energy just doesn't feel "up". A suggestion I might make with regards to the final meal is, rather than a <a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank">protein</a> bar (most of them tend to be made for rapid absorption...the last thing you want for the last meal of the day) consider Glycerlean...it's bar none the best supplement I've ever purchased. If you're not familiar with it, it's a <a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank">protein</a> specifically designed to break down very slowly, and thus serve as a cheap alternative to those nightime formulas that showed as a fad a year ago or so (somnabol, etc). Whenever I'm on it, I wake up feeling not so hungry, as compared to when I'm not using it, I wake up every morning STARVING! 
> 
> Also, I think I, as well as other readers, might appreciate a little bit of a discussion on the psychological aspects: how do you feel having "crossed over", was there paranoia and such while ordering, or have you noticed changes simply in the way you "feel"? Also, popping the cherry...easy or no (in terms of that physicalities of that first injection)? 
> 
> Finally, the surest thing you could do to pull in more readers is get an avatar (seriously). I know it's the source of many of my jokes, but when you have an avatar, you quickly nurture a personality since people can associate your posts to something rapidly.*


Thanks for the compliments Big Green, I think this diet will really help out. The thing is, I started off 4 weeks into the cycle, and sometimes I think a lot of interest comes when leading up to a person's first injection, rather then 4 weeks in. However, I would like to make this a diary, being a 20 week long cycle that I believe will yield very successful results. I want to keep everyone posted.

Another note: my friend has Glycolean. It is a great supplement but tastes like shit. I suppose I may have to just choke it down :Frown:  

I will update tomorrow on physcological effects and such. It has been a long week and I'm gonna go party. I will keep everyone posted. Good luck to you all.

BIG PRESSER

----------


## Big Presser

Sorry guys my computer's been down this whole weekend and is still having problems. Updates will come this afternoon. I have some things to discuss that I now believe are rather interesting especially if you relate them to my 
continuance of AS. I'll keep everyone posted.

Peace,
BIG PRESSER

----------


## Red5

> _Originally posted by Big Presser_ 
> *Well Eman my source is a great guy but not domestic, he is from England. So he is somewhat expensive compared to domestic sources but I'll break it down for you and maybe this will help:
> 200 dbols: $90
> 20ml of deca : $220
> 20ml of sus: $220
> 36 amps of winny: $360 
> 20ml Eq @200mg/ml: $180
> 200 clen : $80 (I think that's a good deal personally)
> 70 clomids, 60 nolvas: $140
> ...


Hey BP hows it going? How is your strength and weight coming on?
If your source is from England then he should be cheaper than domestic.I payed $150 for 500 dbol , $120 for 40ml of Test Enan and $150 for 250 nolva and 150 clomid.These are not all from the same source.

----------


## Big Presser

Red5... I don't know bro... he seems a lot more expensive but it is worth it. The gear he sells is all quality, and it gets to you in less then 7 days usually. He is an awesome guy and sometimes he even hooks me up for free. But those prices you listed are great! Good luck with your cycle, keep us posted.

Alright... Big Green; 3 days ago you asked me about physcological effects, and also suggested I put up an avatar. I am still working on the avatar, but I am now going to discuss how I feel, but first, I must give you guys some backround info:
As a freshman in high school, I weighed 102 pounds and was 5'3. My brother was a football player and much larger then I, but unfortunately he was (and is) a complete asshole. So I got my ass kicked by all the jrs. and seniors as a freshmen. One time they laid me down in the cafeteria and jumped on my ribs, breaking two of them... many other things happened but I'm gonna try and make this quick. What happened as a result was mostly internal: throughout my freshmen and sophomore years I was diagnosed with obsessive compulsive disorder (OCD), anxiety disorder, a serious form of insomnia and finally intermitten anger disorder. Other problems came up, and I was sent to some retarded fucking Outward bound program the summer after my sophomore year. Finally my junior of high school I decided to do something that would make me happy. At only 5'6, 120 lbs I was as scrawny as they come, so I started lifting... seriously lifting. My first competition I weighed in at 123 (3 months after starting) and benched 181. Six months later at 132 I benched 236. Senior year (age 18), I was 135 and benched 242... and my last competition, 6 months ago, I weighed in at 140 and benched 286 with a really good bench shirt. The point of this is that throughout my 2+ years of serious lifting I have always been able to gain strength fairly easily, however I have always been small, and in comparison, weak. I feel that some of the things that happened to me in high school have made me become a person who feels insignificant and pathetic at times... so Big Green, to answer your question; I feel like I should have been on AS my whole life (not literally.) I feel like getting myself bigger and stronger is helping me get out some of the anger that I've had since a freshmen, and I hope when everyone sees me 3 years from now at the 5 yr point of graduation they see a whole different person who's confident. I feel like I am gaining confidence every day. Weight is still fluctuating at around 157-159. Updates on strength and pics are soon to come. Thanks for all the support bros!

Peace out,
BIG PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

Alright bros... this is my new fucking screen name.
I hate my god damn computer.
Updates on weight and strength are coming tomorrow.
Thursday: 500mg Organon sust/400mg Norma deca into right delt.

Sides, changes, feelings and effects will be posted tomorrow.
Stay tuned!

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

Alright, remember, any responses, questions or comments are appreciated!!!
So far I've been feeling mild side effects. My gonads have shrunk up a little bit, and my ANGER is very intense. Almost flipped at some guy yesterday for saying I had short arms :Mad: !... :LOL: 

Also mild acne on back, shoulders, chest, and bigtime on the face. I also am having a lot more sexual urges and I'm really feeling good about it so far. :Big Grin:  

For all who are questioning the point of the post I made 2 posts ago:
It was merely to give you all an idea of who I am and where I'm coming from... and what has lead me to make this choice about AS. As BG asked about physcological effects, I felt it was necessary to point out that I've been "mistreated" for the last 4 years. Taking AS is merely just a means of getting some of my internal anger and hatred out, because it has been gathered inside of me for years. Always being smaller and only 5'6, it just feels "right" to be taking these AS... almost like I'm "catching up" to everyone ese :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I'd also like to say that my weight has been dropping ever since stopping the dbols... I believe that this is just water so far because I am looking more cut and defined then ever. I am right now holding at around 155-56 and it looks like my bf is lower.

More is to come... stay tuned!

HUGE PRESSER

PS: Big Green... where the f*** are our updates bro!!! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Red5

My bodyweight dropped after stopping dbol and sex drive took a nose dive as well.Took a couple of weeks for it to get back to normal and the weight is also going back up currently at 212lbs.I have had no sides so far.A couple of zits in the first week and my nips got painful, but took nolva while on dbol.I discontinued the nolva same time as the dbol and so far no sides have showed up.Balls are still the same no anger or aggression or feeling jacked, just slow steady gains.

----------


## Huge Presser

> _Originally posted by Red5_ 
> *My bodyweight dropped after stopping dbol and sex drive took a nose dive as well.Took a couple of weeks for it to get back to normal and the weight is also going back up currently at 212lbs.I have had no sides so far.A couple of zits in the first week and my nips got painful, but took nolva while on dbol.I discontinued the nolva same time as the dbol and so far no sides have showed up.Balls are still the same no anger or aggression or feeling jacked, just slow steady gains.*


Jese dude, only 5'8 but 212 :EEK!:  shit thats awesome. Keep us updated on your diary... u should post pics!!!

Alright bros, just got back from an intense legs/bicep day. Here's how it went:
Squat:
warmup
235*10
285*10
325*8
then I did a liftoff with 435 easy :Big Grin:  
Quads/Glute-hamstring machine
Calf work
Biceps (EZ Bar curl :Smilie: 
25's, 2.5s each side 10 reps
25s, 5s each side, 8 reps
25s, 5s, 2.5s each side, 6 reps
35s each side, 4 reps
35s, 2.5s each side 2 reps
all out set: 35s, 2.5s each side 15 reps!!!
More biceps, then lats and forearms

After the workout, I couldn't even bend my arm halfway around my body. I tried putting on my workout partners backpack but couldnt even reach around to grap the strap cuz of the pump
 :LOL:  wow wut a good workout. Weight back up again... 159.3...

Stay tuned!

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## BigGreen

I hear you on the need to compensate for high school (physical) stature. As many of you know, I was 6'1" in sixth grade, and graduated high school at that height and about 163 pounds. I remember getting my ass beat by guys who had the fortune of "filling" out before I did. To compensate back then, I completely immersed myself in my passion at the time: Tang Soo Do (and a little tae kwon do as well), with the downside to that being by the time I learned to kick ass indiscriminately, I had also been taught why that was such a bad thing to do. So here I was, a virtual weapon (won one U-18 national championship and one over-18...both TSD) but unable to use it on the people that made grades 6-10 such a shithole. 

So, after graduation, I realized we'd all be running into one another back in the hometown, or in boston, etc, etc. That got me into the weight room, and, over the last year and a half or so when I managed to get decently sized, the looks i get from people who remember me as the 6'3" 163 pound Green make every missed bar hop for gym time well worth it. 

So, to get to the point (finally), i see no reason why most guys on this board would wonder why you felt compelled to include that.

----------


## Huge Presser

Big Green you have a way of making a bro feel good :Big Grin:  Thanks dog... your making me feel like I'm not such a pussy... but please remember 163 POUNDS IS BIG TO ME!!! :LOL:  

I hope all of you understand that high school sucks dick for many... thanks bros.

QUICK UPDATE ON ANGER:

I'll make this brief.. today some asshole with a chip on his shoulder walked into my store and came out with a big order. He was waiting in line, but while he was waiting I went up to the clerk who was bagging his groceries. After I talked to her for about 15 seconds, the dude gave me a wierd look... he then tapped me on the shoulder, called me a "fucking dickhead," and asked if I could leave so he could "get on with his day." I was so fucking pissed off and annoyed I got up in this guys face... I yelled "I'm in charge of this store, and you're not gonna tell me what to do! Now you either GET THE FUCK outta here or I'm going to have to think of some other possibilities! Now leave... and being my right as the manager of this store I am also going to ban you from this property for a year!" The dude, and most of my co-workers, were freaked out.. and then the guy, with a stunned look, walked out! I even made him leave his groceries! :LOL:  God I feel like an asshole... this shit is making me more pissed then I've ever been before!

Wow... well bros I'm out. It's been a good day, awesome workout, huge pumps... glad to get 325*8 on squat. Next workout I'm gonna go for 345 hopefully for 6! Stay tuned, updates to come! BTW... lets get some more people involved... ask questions, add comments it doesn't matter, but it seems like BG, Red, eman and Big Tex are the bulk of my responses. Cmon now... with all these views this thread should have 100 responses by now! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Goodbye everyone!

HUGE PRESSER  :Welcome:

----------


## thetank

awesome work bro looks like a killer cycle so far...as for your squat, fuckin rad brah! 8 plates is in the bag bro no problem. first time i tried 405 i could get 315 for about 8. in a few weeks when you rack 435 AFTER SQUATTING IT, you are gonna be on top of the world bro cause its definately happening.
i cant believe i havent been here in so long...damn i love this forum.
keep it up man.
tank

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Huge Presser_ 
> * I yelled "I'm in charge of this store, and you're not gonna tell me what to do! Now you either GET THE FUCK outta here or I'm going to have to think of some other possibilities! Now leave... and being my right as the manager of this store I am also going to ban you from this property for a year!" The dude, and most of my co-workers, were freaked out.. and then the guy, with a stunned look, walked out! I even made him leave his groceries! God I feel like an asshole...*


Yeah, but how long have you WANTED to do that???  :Smilie: 

--dave

----------


## rexboy

Awesome, way to stand up to that guy, BigGreen i know how you feel i had been taking lessons in open hand fighting and boxing since i was 13 but by the time came to destroy someone i pittied them and just held back, and Presser, awesome man great gains, making me more excited for this sunday when i take the plunge. Congrats, post some pictures 
d%mn1t!

Rex

----------


## BigGreen

Yeah, pics would be cool...you must be a little tank to be squatting more than twice your bodyweight for reps...i'd like to get there one day but I'm just an awful squatter. I suspect it's a leverage thing at my height, but that's not a good excuse...

----------


## Huge Presser

REXBOY: You're gonna love the darkside... keep a diary I know you're gonna be a monster. You're a tank yourself at my same height... and weigh 205 lbs??? That's crazy shit.... keep us posted. 

TANK: Thanks for the compliments bro... I think I might be hitting around 410 squat now but I'm not maxing out for another 3 weeks. Bench press I might max out 2 weeks from now... I'll be shooting for the big 6 plates!!! Pics will be up soon.

Quick question about Dbol :

The day after stopping dbol, I noticed my biceps were unusually small. After a solid workout (6 days ago) the grew and were back to at least normal, and I had a killer workout with them yesterday. Yesterday, I also noticed my shoulders have shrunk up a bit... I am hoping to get those back after my shoulder workout tomorrow. What I'm wondering is after stopping dbol, is the water retention loss so considerable you lose slight size in individual muscle groups? Has anyone else had this kind of experience? Right now I'm 6 days off dbol, I've gained back all the weight I lost, but still look a little smaller, however a lot more defined and less bloated.
Updates are to come,
HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

> _Originally posted by BigGreen_ 
> *Yeah, pics would be cool...you must be a little tank to be squatting more than twice your bodyweight for reps...i'd like to get there one day but I'm just an awful squatter. I suspect it's a leverage thing at my height, but that's not a good excuse...*


Sorry I missed that... thanks for the compliments bro! Personally I think my bench is the best ([email protected], no bench shirt), and my squat in comparison is lagging a little. And BG don't get down on yourself... at the end of your cycle you'll be hitting double bodyweight for reps... especially with the way you've been gaining so far. I'd also like it very much if you went to make a post in your diary showing exactly how your strength has been improving because I've unfortunatly lost track. Thanks bro.

I'VE GOT SOME NEW GOALS!!!!
Originally, my goals were to be benching 300, squatting 380, and weighing 155 after the completion of the cycle, after losing 5 lbs of bodyfat. I easily surpassed those goals in my first 4 weeks... so herer are my new goals at the end of week 20:
Bench press: 335
Squat: 445
Weight: 165 
BF: From 10% down to 8%
Decline bench: from 300 to 350

They seem a bit lofty right now... but at the end of 20 weeks who knows what could happen. I'm just looking forward to continuing the cycle, and I'm enjoying the gains thus far. :Smilie:  

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## chinups

I think pics are a must when doing a cycle like this. Put some up.

Chins

----------


## Huge Presser

> _Originally posted by chinups_ 
> *I think pics are a must when doing a cycle like this. Put some up.
> 
> Chins*


I will take some new ones this week. They will be up hopefully in a few days. 

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## FUCK MY_COMPUTER

Hello everyone, I would just like you all to know I HATE MY FUCKING COMPUTER. IF IT DOES NOT START WORKING AGAIN I'M GOING TO BASH MY FUCKING KEYBOARD THROUGH THIS PIECE OF SHIT!!! 
Hopefully, I will be back on as HUGE PRESSER in a day or so but this is third time this shit has happened. I'm going to go outside and yell or start a fight or something... I CANNOT STAND WORKING WITH THIS PIECE OF SHIT ANYMORE!!! 
Fuck.

Peace out,
Big pumper, Big presser, Huge presser, and now FUCK MY COMPUTER.

I hate having all these fucking screen names as a result of this piece of shit... god fucking damnet.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Breathe man! Breathe!!!!!! Relax a bit, I'm sure your blood pressure is already a bit high from the AS, you don't need to get all worked up and raise it more. Go for a walk or something... I hope your day gets better.

----------


## lilbull

Presser, you sound like your a freakin hoss. I'm 5'6" too and I weigh 153lbs right now, but my strength is no where near yours!! I can put on weight easy but It's harder for me to gain strength. Any tips you can give me man? Sounds like you were able to really put on the strength when you were in high school. I've been followin your cycle and it sounds like everythings going awesome. I can't wait to start me another one this Fall. What are your demensions? Chest, arms, legs, waist, neck? I really wanna see some pics too man. Show us all how swole your gettin.

To BG I've noticed you post a lot. You seem really educated on what you talk about and I've come to respect your opinion on these threads. Good luck on your cycle as well.

I'll keep posting. Keep lifting :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Huge Presser

Whats up everyone... I'm back on my other SN!!! Yes I'm fucking glad I figured out this computer... sorry about my last post as "Fuckmycomputer"... I am contemplating deleting that. That was a good example of what happens when my intermitten anger disorder nicely combines with roid rage .

Whats up lilbul? Thanks for the compliments bro. For putting on strength... I've never had a routine, never will. I just go in the gym and do the best I can do and work until I feel like passing out, and then I'm able to put on the strength. Just give it your 100% every time and you'll be strong as fuck in no time. Good luck bro.
As for dimensions, here you go (before cycle):
Biceps: 14" cold
Chest: 44"
Leg: 21"
Waist: 28"
Calf: the fuck if I know

Don't know about legs, but my waist is still 28", chest is around 46", and biceps are up to 15"... stay swole, updates are to come, along with pics. I might drive up to my bro's house today and see if he wants to get some pics of me with his polaroid. We'll have to see.

Peace,

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_ 
> *Breathe man! Breathe!!!!!! Relax a bit, I'm sure your blood pressure is already a bit high from the AS, you don't need to get all worked up and raise it more. Go for a walk or something... I hope your day gets better.*


Thanks man, but I'm alright now. Hopefully I will be more sensible about anger control in the future :LOL:  .

I just started taking the drug "Trileptol" as a mood suppressant. I've had anger problems since 6th grade (according to my parents, although I disagree), but I hadn't really noticed it until now. I've taken other mood suppresants before, but they never worked. I think I have a very big case of 
"small man's syndrom :LOL: "...but 15 weeks from now, I'm not gonna be small anymore :Wink: .

Peace bros, good luck to you all.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Red5

I might be 212lb at 5'8" but probably 30lbs of that is sitting around my waist.How do you get so strong? I wont post my lifts because they are patheticly weak compared to yours, although my deadlift is ok 405 for 3 reps at 185lbs.

----------


## Huge Presser

Awesome deadlift Red... I actually used to deads and did them the first 3 months of my training at age 17. When I started everyone at my gym thought I was gonna be the next big deadlifter in the lower weight classes, as I was pulling a 365 max at only 123 after training the lift for only a few weeks. But I pulled out my back and whenever I've tried them since they've given me huge upper back pains. That kind of sucks but I never really liked the feel of the lift anyhow. Also Red, just post your lifts so we can see how you progress... remember that it's not the amount you can push, it's how you push it. I hope everyone works hard and gives it their all every time, because then there is no questions about how to get strong... I believe getting strong does not come from genetics it comes from how hard you train. Work hard and give it your best... that's what I do and that's what all the other strong lifters on this board do. And trust me I am nothing compared to some of the freaks on this board, there's 3 guys I know who post here who bench over 600!

And 212 pound is 212 pounds... it's a massive amount for little short guys like us. I definately respect it. Great job.

I'm gonna hit the sack... big day tomorrow.
Rest easy, lift hard... thanks for staying tuned bros.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

Damn, what a way to start off week 6. I weighed in at just 157.1, and I thought I was looking a little small today, especially in the shoulders. But I would venture to say this was my best bench/shoulders day ever. I judge this by the intensity of the workout and pound for pound I was stronger then ever. Here's how it went: I warmed up on bench and hit 246 for 8 reps, then right after I went up to 261 and hit 4 easy without much of a break. Also I checked on my max calculator formula thing, and it says 246*8 is a 310 max! Anyhow, then I did some decline/incline work... here's where I got fucking stoked. I used to only be able to do 65's 8 reps on the dumbell press with only one hand at a time. I've noticed that doing one hand at a time takes off about 15 lbs each hand because of the unbalance and it's hard to keep control of the barbell. So today, at the very end of my workout, I smoked 65's for 8, then 70s, then 80s*8!!! I'm stronger then I've ever been and extremely proud... I also maxed out the tricep machine for 10 easy ass reps (the whole set took me about 8 seconds :LOL: ... shit what a day.
More updates to come... stay tuned!

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Dipsy

yo huge,

this is regarding ur diet, have u ever consider getting up in the middle of ur sleep to get a protein shake? i was thinking abt this but was afraid that this could lead to unwanted fat.

and this is about ur choice of gears. didn't anyone say things like 'that's way too much shit for a beginner' or 'that's gonna be hard on ur liver'? incidentally, r u using any liver protectants? i was also thinking about doing a dbol kickstart for 4 weeks at 35mg ed and ending a 15 weeks cycle with the last 5 weeks doing winny tabs at 50mg ed. but think it maybe a little too harsh for me liver since both dbol and winny are 17aa.

lastly, could we have some pics?

cheers.

dipsy.

----------


## Huge Presser

Whats up Dipsy. I'm gonna edit this post cuz I didn't answer your other question. Bro I don't think it will necessarily lead to unwanted fat... it depends on your metabolism. So I am considering taking a protein shake in the middle of the night. If I decide to do it the I will PM you after a week and tell you if there has been any unwanted fat. And right now I am taking milk thistle as a liver protectant, and checking in with my doctor every 8 weeks to check on my liver and kidney health. Also, quite often beginners start off with a long extensive cycle. Majorpecs did, Red5 and rexboy and also going 10 weeks + for a beginning cycle. But if you check, the doses are low for us all, and there aren't too many roids being taken at one time. Good luck figuring out a cycle.

HUGE PRESSER

BTW... My injection of 2ml Norma Deca and 1ml Organon sust was my cleanest ever... I shot into my left delt. Week 6 has started off on the right foot!

----------


## lilbull

HP, Lovin the updates man. you keep us wanting to know what's next. Like, are you gonna kill someone at work or kill the weights in the gym?! Haha. Your progress sounds awesome. Hopin to see some pics soon. Keep up the hard work.

Get swole.
Bull :Strong Smiley:

----------


## ShredBundy

mental clock. I get up at 3am when im not dead beat tired, and pound a 3g carb shake. Helps the recovery, stay with a lean shake and fat isnt a problem.

----------


## Huge Presser

I'm taking pics manana.
About to hit biceps with a few of my bros, then off to work.
I have a unique training routine, more focused on the specific push/pull muscle groups. Here it is:

Day 1: Bench, Shoulder, Tris
Day 2: Squat, legs, glutes, calfs etc.
Day 3: Back and biceps
Day 4: Rest
Day 5:Bench, Shoulder, Tris
Day 6: Squat, legs, glutes, calfs, same shit as 2
Day 7: Back and bis
Day 8: Rest

So it doesn't fit into a week but it works and I love it. Sometimes I have to work bis and legs on the same day but not usually. Peace bros... stay swole. I'm hoping to get all the pics up on Tuesday.

Peace,
HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks for the compliments bros... and I mostly likely am gonna kill someone at work before I kill the weights lilbull... none of my employees are showing up these days :Mad:  :LOL: 
What a huge workout today. Hit the bis hard.
I only weighed in at 156.2, and am losing water while gaining strength and muscle. Here's what I did:
Curls (bar weighs 20):
80*10
85*8
90*6
95*4
100*2
100*12 easy
Hammer curls/Dumbell curls
The I did some lat pulldowns: 200 for 5 reps, then 162.5*10 easy... wide grip pullups were next, followed by some more lat work where I repped out the whole stack with ease doing pullbacks while sitting (I love that exercise). I looked and felt huge today despite the weight loss.
I'll be back on Monday for chest... stay tuned.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

I am thinking I might keep the Eq for a later cycle and switch to Trenbolone Acetate for the last 10 weeks along with the winny. Any imput or comments about this drug would be appreciated... also I am questioning the dosages... I am thinking 80mg EOD along with 50mg winstrol EOD. There is a possibility that that could really work out well. 

Alright here's whats up for tomorrow:
Bench, shouldaz, triz.
Then an injection with a 1.25" 23 gauge of 250mg sust and 200 deca into da ass!
Then work until two in the morning... and afterwards I hunt down every single checker and bagger who decided not to show up today and CRACK THEIR FUCKING SPINES IN HALF!!! Sorry... I'm only kidding. :Smilie:   :Blush: 

Stay tuned.

HUGE PRESSER
 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BigGreen

> _Originally posted by Huge Presser_ 
> *I am thinking I might keep the Eq for a later cycle and switch to Trenbolone Acetate for the last 10 weeks along with the winny. Any imput or comments about this drug would be appreciated... HUGE PRESSER
> *


I have a pros and cons discussion in my cycle results of winny AND fina...i don't recall if it really got rolling or not, but you might check it out. Buddha Red is probably the guy to contact if you have real specific fina questions...he's sorta the unofficial "fina guy". I continually here that it is not for first timers, but that argument is rarely expanded upon in a satisfactory way. Most people will point to the ED injections being a bit much for your first go around, which is a vaild point, but also something that one can easily evaluate for themselves after a few weeks of 2x or 3x week injections whether or not they can handle that. The more valid argument is that your experiences with test can often tell you a great deal about how you'll respond to fina...this is the aspect that isn't necessarily explained to my satisfaction and its something i'm looking into. 

For example, as evidenced by the fact that i am here past midnite on the night of one of the most emotional up and down days of my life attests to the fact that test seems to give me random insomnia on some nights (and massive night sweats...again, on random nights). Is this in any way indicative of the fact that that fina might very well magnify these sides fivefold (or any other #-fold)? Again, I'm not sure, but all of this is something i'm looking in to.

----------


## Huge Presser

Big Green... thank you for the suggestions and imput. I have read your pros/cons WINNY VS FINA many times and it was a great idea, but it is (in my opinion) copyrighted under your name. So I will have to consider a few other aspects, some provoked by your thought:
1. Your debate on fina vs winny involved two substances that EACH involved ED or EOD injections... I am debating between a substance that has ED/EOD injections, and Eq, which requires 2x per week application. However, injecting fina every other day does not seem to be as big of a problem as injecting each day, not only will I save money, but obviously there will less injections. However, it is easier to inject 2x weekly rather then 3-4x.
2. Personal goals: At only 8-10% bf, I am looking more to bulk out then to cut, although I still would like to lose a little fat... but I'm not going to get greedy. Either way, Fina (or Tren ) is more suited to what I am trying to do.
3. Sides: This is a no brainer. Eq has less sides then Fina, especially if you look at how I respond to Sustanon . I had not considered this before.
4. Costliness: Fina EOD will cost me appr. $35 weekly.. the Eq 2x per week will cost appr. $18. 
5. Strength gains: Fina will pack on the strength like none other (or at least I have heard.) Eq is not as effective in this department. 

I will decide tomorrow whether I will switch to Tren or not. The arguments for both are very close... once again thanks for the imput BG.
Stay tuned... I'm gonna hit the sacks.

HUGE PRESSER

Peace,

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## lilbull

Presser, progress seems good. As for the tren , I'll just give you my experiences with it. I've got a friend who used it 75 mg EOD coming off his cycle of Deca and Dbol . He like the strength gains he got and the no water retention, but he got serious RAGE. I he said the rage with tren is about 5 times worse than it is with test, and he broke out a lil bit but not too bad. I'd do it if you're trying to rip up towards the end. I haven't heard of anyone getting good size gains from tren but I believe strength gains are awesome. I've got a friend who's on tren and EQ right now and got noticed strength gains on his first day in the gym. (might have been the placebo affect though.) He also complains about the rage he gets though. Just be careful with getting mad on it. I'd just say it's all about your goals.

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks for the advice lilbull. And for all you readers I have chosen to take the Tren instead of the Eq despite the costliness, it fits my goals better and I hope to make huge strength gains off it.

Today was day 40. I hit chest today and got a mad pump and was really feeling the weights... I got 256 lbs for 6 reps and halfway up on 7 on the bench, then I went down to my old close grip max (205 lbs) and hit 8 reps :Big Grin:  ... wow that felt good. After that some good decline/incline work, then some overhead shoulder presses and tris, more shoulders and flies for the chest. Felt great and looked huge... bodyweight is still fluctuating... today it was 157.1... btw: Shoulders are not as big as before but look much more muscular and I've got more seperation. And the size loss in them was very small... if I can keep them as cut as they are now and gain a little more size in them it will look crazy!

About to inject 250sust and 200deca into the glute. Stay tuned for updates.

HUGE PRESSER :Strong Smiley:

----------


## sp9

Presser, 

Keep us updated on weight and body fat(even a guess). Thanks

----------


## Huge Presser

Scott, loving the avatar. I keep trying to get one up myself and my computers too much of a piece. Maybe on day it will work.

Alright so far I have maintained at about 10% bodyfat or possibly 9 throughout my cycle. I would not say it has dropped any, although I am looking more cut and thinned out in certain areas. If at all it has gone from 10 to 9, because my chest and shoulders are more seperated. The goal for the end of the cycle is for me to be 165 pounds at 6%. btw everyone... pics will up thursday or at the latest sunday.
As for weight: I have kept a journal showing my weight increases. The numbers indicate the day and obviously next to it is my weight (in lbs):
1: 145.6
2: 146.7
3: didnt weigh in
4: 147.7
5: 148.7
6: 149.8
7: no weigh in
8: 150.8
9: 151.2
10: didnt weigh in
11: 150.8
12: 152.7
13:nope
14: 151.8
15: 153.5
16: didnt check
17: 153.8
18 155.2 OH YEAH!
19: 155.2
20: 157.2
21: 156.7
22: 156.9
23: Didnt check again
24: 158.5
25:159.5
26:158.7
28: 159.5 (last day of dbol ) and all time high
29too depressed to check  :LOL: 
30: 157.5
31: 158.2
32: 157.0
33: 156.6
34: 159.3? now it starts goin down... right now about 157

I hope that helps.  :Big Grin: 

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## sp9

Excellent info. Thanks for the quick response. I am waiting on some stuff before I can start my first cycle. I am looking at:

Dbol 1-4 30mg ED
Test E 1-13 500mg Weekly
EQ 1-12 400 mg Weekly

Liquidex .5mg ED at least through dbol - have more if needed
Nolva on hand
Standard clomid.
Also running Avodart .5mg ED for hairloss prevention. 

I am at 6'4" 210 right now, just comming of of a serious cold, broncitus(sp?), sinus infection. Gonna get my strength back up before starting. Had to miss 8 days straight on the workouts. I hope to get to 215 before starting, lost 5lbs during my cold. Goal is to put on about 20lbs. 

Your posts are very informative. Please keep em comming!

----------


## Red5

Don't worry about the weight loss, I dropped a few pounds after finishing dbol .It will soon start going up, more importantly your strength is continuing to improve and you said yourself that you have more definition.

----------


## lilbull

yeah don't worry about the weight loss after dbol , I lost about 5 lbs of water weight right after I got off of it, I felt like a lil bitch, but keep at it and it'll come back.

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks guys... I am not concerned with the weight loss as I am sure it is mostly water. I appreciate the imput however.
Scott: Your cycle looks great (and so does your avatar :LOL: !) Sorry thats just a great avatar though... Pump n swole, Screenz and you I believe have the best three avatars on AR. Good stuff. Oh yeah... back to your cycle: looks great, looks like you did a lot of research. And good idea to stop the Test a week after the Eq... my only suggestion: maybe for a guy your size increase the dbol to 35mg/day. I am small and took 30 a day and had great gains, so I would suggest that you take the same proportionately as I. I believe the ratio is about .2mg/pound bodyweight a day... so for you: 42mg... but thats a lot to start off with, so I'd keep it at 35-40. Good luck, keep us updated on what you decide on.
Red:Glad to see you back on the boards bro... did you find out how much you weighed today despite distractions? Let me know.
Lilbull: Just curious... what are your lifts? I'd like to hear so I can "compare" with a guy my size. And good luck with your winny.primobal cycle... keep us posted in your diary with the results.

Peace bros...
Stay tuned: Tomorrow is squat and glutes with my old friend who is a personal trainer and she is dead sexy... she has done fitness competitions before and is fucking hot, but sadly, we're only friends  :Cry: . I hope she will not be a distraction cuz I'm gonna be shooting for 345*6 on squat!!! Stay swole!

Good luck to yall.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

-----I would just like everyone to know I got an avatar!!! It is Brooke Burke, the finest piece of meat (besides Shannon Elizabeth) in Hollywood. this woman kept me alive during my teenage years in high school with her wild on show on E. I recommend for all you who haven't yet seen it, Wild On repeats usually are on E at 12 O clock MST. If you haven't felt the need to masturbate since your teenage years, you will feel it as soon as you start watching the show. :LOL:  Just kidding, but serioiusly... it is good that I finally have an avatar up.

I'm seriously looking forward to tomorrow. I'm gonna go get back to work but I'll be back with more updates later tomorrow. Peace bros!

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## lilbull

I haven't maxed in a while, but if I had to say, I think I'm prob maxin 215lbs on bench, about 300lbs on squat, and prob around 300 on deads. not really sure though, and no where near your lifts. My girlfriend got a digicam today so I'm gonna be posting some pics soon, but I think I've changed my mind about starting my next cycle. I think I might wait a while. I'm gonna use some andro and creatine for a lil bit before I go to the juice again.

----------


## Huge Presser

No man go for the cycle... and thanks for posting your lifts.
Why are you changing your mind about the cycle?

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## quez82

I've been reading all of your posts so far huge and i'm starting the same cycle next sunday. Your getting me pumped up for this coming up. Your gains look damn good and i'm just waiting for some pics to see how it looks . Before and after pictures. I'm starting the 30mgs of d-bol and thinking of maybe 400mg of deca and 250mg of sust not sure though. I heard the d-bol keeps your heart pumping hard how was it trying to sleep ? and were you feeling pumped all the time? the deca and the sust together is that a great combo ? This is my first cycle coming up and i'm just making sure before everything start. Keep me updated and everything sounds really good so far. One last question ... when did the gyno start to show? if any did... I want to know if i should keep the nolva on hand ... Keep me informed... Quez

----------


## Huge Presser

Alright quez, first and foremost, thanks for staying tuned to the cycle. Second, during pictures are being developed, they are very recent, and they should be up along with my before picture shortly (although I still don't know where the b4 picture is.) Alright, and for your cycle: run the 400mg deca with 500mg sust not 250, or you'll get deca dick as the test will be lower then the deca. So run extra sust. The dbol did not make it harder to sleep at all, and I was always feeling extremely pumped during my workouts (and still am). Workouts are great right now. Do not worry about sleeping problems... and yes the deca/sust/dbol is one of the best combos out there as the three combine synergetically for awesome gains. And finally bro, always keep nolva on hand. I got a little paranoid about gyno as I thought my nipples were getting a little puffy, so I threw in the nolva and all was good. That was at the end of week three I believe. So keep nolva on hand. Good luck bro. Keep us posted on what you decide.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## lilbull

Basically because of the funds. I don't have a whole lot of cash right now, and to be able to run the kind of cycle I'd like to would cost about $1000 dollars. I might have to wait until the fall. I'm still gonna be posting pics and keeping up though. I want to do it so bad right now though.

----------


## quez82

A few more questions... winny at the end of the cycle what week are you going to start it? and should you start winny 3 weeks after d-bol? and if i ran weeks 1-3 250mg then 4-7 500mg then rest 250mg of sust would that be better for me? weeks 1-8 and 1-8 of sust and deca ? ..and the anger coming into effect...i already have a bit of that problem already.. is it a irritating thing and does it come on strong? another question... you happy with this cycle so far? .. Quez

----------


## Huge Presser

Lilbull, sorry to hear you can't afford the cycle. I was looking forward to hearing about your results with primabol. Good luck anyhow, keep us posted.

Quez: Dog you've got lots of questions. As for cycle suggestions, check in the steroid questions forum. I believe your thread has a few responses already, I wrote one of these responses, giving you advice on how you should run your cycle. I'm sure there are several other suggestions by now. And as for your last two questions, I have had bad anger since I was pretty young, and yes I've noticed an increase since starting. But like many will say, roid rage is somewhat bullshit, and unlike the common belief that people with roid rage are "out of control" I feel completely in control of my anger. Also I am very happy with this cycle. My strength has increased a shitload and my weight is up bigtime. Pics will be up soon so yall can see.

I just had a meeting with my therapist, who hasn't seen me in 4 weeks. He says I look like a whole different guy, telling me I've really "bulked up," since starting. I've heard this compliment from three others this week, along with one of my old powerlifting rivals from back when I was competing against him in the 148 lb class... We talked, and I now outweight him by 10 lbs and out bench by around 35... the last time I competed against him, in the bench, I won with my 286 to his 275. His lift has not moved up any since then... it's good to feel like I am continuing to progress  :Big Grin: 

About to hit the legs hard... peace bros.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## rexboy

Keep going Presser! This thread is great motivation for me, as I just started mine last night. KEEP PRESSIN!  :Smilie:

----------


## quez82

My bad Press.. I just seen you complaining about people not replying and thought i'd start asking questions since the cycles were almost the same...Quez

----------


## gundam675

wow, this guy is serious. this is serious and crazy dedication. great diary man ! holy shit !

----------


## lilbull

I'm still thinkin I might do it, it just depends. It'll prob be at least a month though before I'd start, and I really don't have a good source right now, so I'm looking for that and money, but rest assured I will be back on AS one day soon.

----------


## Huge Presser

Gundam: Thanks a lot for the compliment bro! However, I feel that everyone else who posts on this board is just as serious as I am, if not, we would not have so many hugeass powerhouses like we do on this board... dedication is only one of the traits that make a lifter a great lifter. Thanks bro.
Quez: I wasn't complaining back when this diary started, I was simply stating that I would "appreciate" more responses since things seemed to be going a little slowly. I wasn't sure if people were going to pay attention seeing that I started this diary 4 weeks into the cycle. So I guess it was kind of complaining... bro posting here about your cycle is no problem, never was. Don't worry bout it.
And Rex: YOU DA MAN BRO! Welcome to the dark side. Keep us posted in your diary. Good luck.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

Sorry lilbull I didnt see ur post. Dog I'd really shoot for the cycle if possible... keep looking for that source and let us know when (or if) you start.  :Smilie: 
Bros I forgot to tell yall how legs went with my old friend (damn she's looking good  :Big Grin: ). Here's what I did:
warm up
315*6
345---felt real light
355*6!!! Holy shit... I was hoping just to get 345 for 6! This is 10 lbs over my old max and I hit 6. I remember the week before I started I was only hitting 315*3 and then 345*1... feeling great about the improvement :Big Grin: .
Then some good mornings, lower back, quads, glutes, etc.
Biceps/Back tomorrow... I'll keep yall posted.
Weights on the rise again, today up to 158.2... feeling and definately looking bigger then ever!

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## lilbull

awesome work out man!! You were just tryin to show off to the hot chick weren't you?

----------


## Huge Presser

Yeah just a little  :Smilie: 
It worked though, we're going out Saturday. Oh yeah!!! :Big Grin: 
Good luck bull.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## lilbull

I've decide what I'm gonna do, you can check out my diary if you wanna see. I'm trying to decide whether I wanna start bulking now or keep cutting and wait until the cycle to start bulking.

----------


## quez82

Definitely let me know when you go on to the winny part of the cycle i wanna know how you develop when that kicks in... Quez

----------


## Frijolero

YO Big Presser.
i admire you to the fullest, and that lady is hot...i like video games.
Smokin weed is good

----------


## Huge Presser

> _Originally posted by Frijolero_ 
> *YO Big Presser.
> i admire you to the fullest, and that lady is hot...i like video games.
> Smokin weed is good*


 :LOL: 
God damn it's funny when people try to make a sensible post when they are BLAZED OUT OF THEIR FUCKING MIND! :LOL:  Frijolero, thanks for providing a little bit of humor on what I'm assuming is going to be a long day.
Lilbull, checked out the diary, looks great. Glad to see you're gonna go with a cycle as planned. Stay tuned yall, biceps and back is today.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## BigGreen

> _Originally posted by Huge Presser_ 
> * So I am considering taking a protein shake in the middle of the night. If I decide to do it the I will PM you after a week and tell you if there has been any unwanted fat.*


I'm not sure if we've had this discussion before, but I really believe you should be going with glycerlean or a similarly designed slow digesting protein before bed, as opposed to waking up....largely for two reasons:

1. Unless you wake up "naturally" in the middle of the night to take a leak or something, going so far as to make it a point to get up by setting an alarm can unleash havoc on your sleep patterns. 

2. (and more importantly) "normal" protein shakes are designed, and quite well at that, to be digested very, very quickly...this is the absolute last thing you want in the middle of eight hours worth of sleep. In my opinion, if you feel compelled to fill yourself in the middle of the night, you should go with something slower digesting such as a lowfat cheese, cottage cheese or even a little chicken...anything that won't be digested as quickly as a whey shake.

----------


## Huge Presser

This is true... but I have been taking Glycolean in the middle of the night. I am considering just taking it before bedtime instead of waking up in the middle of the night. I also have trouble falling back to sleep after taking it because I find it tastes like shit. But thanks for the advice BG.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## BigGreen

Yeah, i'd avoid waking up at ALL costs, especially if you have trouble getting back to sleep. What flavor glycerlean are you using? I use the "malted muscle" and find that it actually tastes strangely good. And, while i'm not a salesman for the stuff, I can attest to the fact that since I've started taking it I haven't woken up hungry in the morning ONCE...somethign that used to happen virtually every day.

----------


## Huge Presser

I am using the the ChocoLATS flavor and it tastes horrible. I will look for the Malted Muscle the next time I shop for protein drinks, shakes, etc. Once again, thanks for the advice.
Today was back/bis. I went with a few of my bros. Great workout. Weight was the same as yesterday at 158.2... here's what I did:
Curls:
90*10
95*8
100*6
105*4
110*2
110*10
Hammer curls, Dumbell curls w/ 50s, lat work: 175*10 on lat pulldown machine, then more work on lats

I was looking fucking huge today. Took some more pics last night. Hopefully I'll have some up soon. Peace bros!

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## lilbull

hurry up and get your damn pics up!! We wanna see how you've grown!!

----------


## Huge Presser

Yo... just found my old pic... lol I look pathetic. Its a pic of me in my most muscular pose and I hardly have any bis or shoulders. Damn it feels good to be so big. Yeah pics are getting developed right now... they'll be up soon enough. Updates to come yall... stay tuned.
4.5 more weeks of sust/deca , and 4.5 weeks until I start fina/winny
Looking forward to maxing out in a week and a half with all my lifts.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

Here we go... this is from when I had just started... weighing about 115 here, 145 bench, age 17, 4 weeks of hard liftin. Dimensions: 33" chest, 24" waist, 12" arms, 16" legs  :LOL:

----------


## Huge Presser

One week before I started. Weighin in at (on a good day) 145 lbs. Benchin 270 (thought it was 275 but I counted the weights wrong that day), squatting 345 max. Dimensions: 40" chest, 14" arms, 28" waist, 21" legs.

----------


## Huge Presser

About 158 lbs... 12 or more pound gain... I think it's a pretty obvious difference! Now benchin about 310, squatting I believe at least 410 max... new dimensions as of tonite: 44.5" chest, 15.25 arms, 28" waist, 23.5" quads. Oh yeah!

----------


## Huge Presser

Sorry... tricep one didn't go too well  :Smilie:

----------


## Huge Presser

Sorry I don't have any wheel shots... abs before and after are coming soon... stay tuned yall!
Flames are welcome.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Kayslay

Good job bro, there is a difference in between the pics mainly the shoulder/trap area. Keep it up bro and keep us posted!

----------


## lilbull

good work man, keep it up

----------


## Huge Presser

Alright... another bench day today. Bodyweight is all the way up to 159.
I hit some good weight today on bench, 266 5 reps no prob. Did lots of incline and shoulder work today. New pics will b coming soon.
I did not notice this before but it appears that in my back pic there is some extra bodyfat that has not been recognized until now. I have a very defined 6 pic (although you cannot tell in my most muscular because I always puff out while flexing my shoulders), however it seems that along the edges of my waistline there is a little extra fat. This will have to be a new target of excercise in order to get that shit away.
Saw some dude today who hasn't seen me since Feb... he didn't even recognize me at first  :LOL: ... I've put on 15 lbs since then so I see why.
Stay tuned... injecting today.

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## sp9

145 - 160 on a 5'6" frame, and you are what at about week 6 or so. Man must feel good to run into people you have not seen in a while. Keep the posts coming. You are getting me very anxious to start my first stroll down AS lane.

----------


## gundam675

look like a typical bulker, its obvious u are eating right....

----------


## BigGreen

> _Originally posted by Huge Presser_ 
> *Alright... another bench day today. Bodyweight is all the way up to 159.
> I hit some good weight today on bench, 266 5 reps no prob. 
> *


I've been meaning to ask this for a while, but what's the story with your weight selections on bench? I've never come across anyone who uses 266 or similarly "random" weights (though i'm sure they're anything but 'random', as your chest development is *very* solid indeed). 

Otherwise, with regards to the pics, I certainly see a difference...though even more laudible is the transformation from "regular guy" to "muscular guy" without the use of AAS. My pet peeve on AR (which I must go post on the pet peeve thread after this) are the cycle starters who post pictures of which you would not even guess they'd worked out a day in their lives. These individuals, by and large, are the ones who make this harder for the rest of us, in my opinion. I'd like to think that, based on my pics, you can tell i was someone who reasonably paid his dues before even thinking about AAS, and it is fairly obvious that you are as well.

In terms of weak spots/strong spots, I'd have to say the chest is the strong point for sure. On the other side of that coin, however, is the fact that the large chest tends to make the arms look smaller than they actually are (I have the same problem, though it is my shoulders that make my chest AND arms look small). I'd wager that your back is also much better than it looks in the "from behind" pic, as one of the chest pics also reveals some wide lats under your left armpit i believe...those things are just such a bitch to "spread" correctly in a pose. Already, though, the mental image of the pics is fading, so anything i'd say from here on in would be pure conjecture...and, as such, I'll stop.

EDIT: Okay, looking back now over the pics, I'd say that a couple of angles reveal that your traps could use a bit of a "raising", but hell, that's an alright weak spot to have, and I'm nitpicking a bit here too. A very solid overall package!

----------


## Huge Presser

The info is appreciated BG... I agree, your pics show hard years of work b4 considering AS, it is clear, as is the same with me (I hope). I could have probably waited another year or two, but I am glad with the results thus far.
Well, as for the completely random weights, it is a relatively long story. The old bar I used to bench with only weighed 40 pounds, which I just found out two weeks ago. So all the weights I claimed I was using on my bench up until 8 days ago (my first workout with a real 45 pound bar) are 5 pounds less. So I really like my new 45 pound bar, however, the ends of the bar are slightly less in diameter then all the other bars, including my old 40. So I have to use these 2.5 kg (5.5 lb) collars to tighten the weights on each side. So I just add 11 to whatever is on the bar... and yes, my gym sucks dick, it's real small and only a few sets, but whatever... it's OK as long as it's not crowded.
Peace,
HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

Solid injection into right quadricep just an hour ago. Felt almost like the muscle was being pumped while the oil went in, but afterwards it felt normal. Massaged for about 5 minutes, then put on a bandaid, although there was no blood  :Smilie: .
New pics will be up by week eight's end. I want to get a real good most muscular because the last one I took was shit, as I was leaning over and my stomach was puffed out. I am going to go back to my bro's, where the pics were taken last time, and get a new most muscular with flexed abs, and hopefully it will show the extra size in shoulders I have accumulated.
Thanks for the support everyone.
Legs are tomorrow.
Fina/Winny, I just realized, is going to be started in just 4 weeks... can't wait  :Smilie: 

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## rexboy

Good pics bro, keep up that hard work. How long did it take for the dbol to start affecting you? like how long till you noticed its effects? I'm already feeling a lot more aggressive and looking bigger from the bloat, and How is the deca treating you?

Good job bro!
Rex

----------


## Huge Presser

Well rex... the dbol started effecting me I think by week 1, as I gained 4 pounds in just the first week. Dbol is EXTREMELY fast acting... so I noticed it in about 5-6 days I would say. And I don't know about the deca , but I think I like the sust better... I don't know it makes me feel and look bigger and also helps muscle seperation.
Feeling great, about to hit legs.
Peace bros,

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Huge Presser

Well bros I'm proud to say I finally broke the 160 pound barrier... feels real good. Let's see, I believe that is 16 pounds since I started... I'm very happy... and there's still 11 weeks.
Well I hit the squats today... had no energy after working 8 hours earlier this morning and early afternoon. So I warmed up and then left early because there was no way I was gonna get a good workout. I will do squats instead of today, on Wednesday. It kinda pisses me off that I couldn't lift today, but oh well... work sucks. Biceps are tomorrow along with back.
Only 7 more shots of deca /sust... stay tuned!!!

Real proud to be in the 160's now. Not bad for a guy who's only 5'6, I guess :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

Peace bros,

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## lilbull

good job on busting the 160 mark, now push for the 170

----------


## sigrabbit

Great thread HP! I cannot believe this is the first time I saw it. Your dedication to reaching your goals is inspirational. Congrats on the 160 mark.

----------


## unknown $eph

damn bro, you're only 17 and doing cycles? or did i misread something? if you are 17, then any tips? i'm also 17 wanting to start a cycle. my pics are posted in the "Member's Pics" section.

----------


## rexboy

Congratz on the 160 mark HP! Make those talls guys wish they were as cool as us shorties. You've made me set a lofty goal on my cycle, but ill reach it............220+, The funny thing is, youre max lifts are all near mine, I guess i got some useless mass on me. Ohh well.........POST PICS SOON!

Rex

----------


## lilbull

when I was on my cycle I put on 25 lbs in 8 weeks, go for 170.

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks for the encouragement bros!!! Being little all my life, it feels good to be reasonably close to the size (well, bodyweight at least  :Smilie: ) of an average man. I checked last night on a survey conducted amongst 400 men, and the average bro checked out at 5'10, 165... so I guess I'm getting close. Of course, this is not the AR average... we destroy those numbers.
And also for unknown $eph, I am 20 years old... but I started lifting at 17. Give it some time bro, you will grow a lot in your years ahead.
Peace bros,

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## lilbull

everything looks great HP, The pictures look good man, I can definitely tell a difference. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Huge Presser

Wow, can't believe I forgot to put this in.
First, brief update on sides:
Of course, my balls are tiny, and I know this sounds corny but I have little scrotum shaped wooden blocks that I can use to compare to. My balls started at 26 cubic cm, now they are 20 cm...  :LOL: ... I think that's a good way to show how roids effect your balls, kinda embarassing for me to share though  :LOL: . Well, besides that, acne has gone up on chest and shoulders, but is way down on face. Agression is up. Another note: horniness has really taken a drop in the past week. I haven't popped more then one boner a day and it's pissing me off, however, when i do get hard, it is bigger then usual... I find that interesting. Is this unusual?
And as for the test flu, it came up for the third time throughout the cycle yesterday. It is caused by the prop content in the sust, and it gave me the worst headache I've ever had my whole life. Almost unbearable! Well, I was sore all over, hot, dizzy, and I knew what I had to do... I threw myself in a tub full of ice! I know it sounds crazy, but for all of you who catch the test flu bad it is the thing to do. I lied in the tub for about 2 hours and was freezing cold when I got out... but felt a hell of a lot better. Then hit the sacks and got 12 hours of sleep.

Felt great today! Biceps/back went well... the weight I was using was a little less then usual, however the pumps and size where the best yet. Felt like my lats were gonna bust outta my skin... had every single person looking at me, and a little girl (who was with her mom for some reason) even ran out of the gym when I started grunting on my last set of lat pulldowns where I hit 150 for 15 reps  :LOL: ... felt like a fucking monster, had three guys compliment me on my size. Ran into another bro who had been out for awhile, said "It looks like you're on steroids !"... but shit, what does he know  :LOL: ...

Peace bros,

HUGE PRESSER

----------


## Breetai

planning to do a cycle like that  :Smilie:  keep up the good work and keep us updated, post some new pics  :Wink:

----------


## Extreme

Progress is great HP. Congrats on reaching your goal of 160. Keep going bro.

----------


## BigGreen

Great progress...though I didn't expect anything less. Do you have any plans on running HCG now that you've got solid proof of "shrinkage"?

----------


## Huge Presser

I am considering running the HCG the last 4 weeks of the cycle.
Of course I will be running clomid post cycle... the problem is my source does not carry HCG... I found another source last week, a domestic one, and he does not carry it either. So we will see if I am able to find someone who carries it. However, I do not feel it is much of a problem (as of yet), considering sex drive, although lower then it was at week 4 or 5, is still higher then it was when I began, and I can still ejaculate quickly and quite possible faster then I was at the beginning of the cycle (a problem for the ladies, but not for me  :Smilie: )... well bros, I am off to hit the chest, after I drive up to my therapyst's for a quick appointment and update. I will be back for an update shortly.

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Shit what a great workout today. Huge pumps, had everyone looking at me, and hit 276 four reps no spotter. Maxing out in a week and a half, hoping to get 311 or 316... but we will see. The weights were realling moving fast today and I felt great... real happy to have such a good day. Great pumps and everything...
Well I'm gonna go eat.
Legs are tomorrow.
Stay tuned... I'm exhausted.

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Shit, gotta update this:
So I dropped a little weight, back at 158.5, but I'm starting to notice new cuts and looking really seperated and defined.
I maxed out in the bench today... keep in mind my old max was 270, that was 8 weeks ago, and 4 weeks ago it was exactly 300.
Warmed up: 45*5, 95*5, 135*5, 196*3, 236*1, 256*1
Oh hell yeah, feelin good. I went to 286 and smoked it... decided I would play it safe, and slapped on 311, the bar was bending and everyone was lookin at me. Well I took it down and got it back up, hard lift, but I was stoked. I figured the way 286 went up I woulda had 316, but I'm definately happy with 311... 8 weeks in, up 41 pounds! Not bad... I'll keep yall posted.
I'm gonna go to work and celebrate tonite  :Smilie: . Only 9 more pounds till I get to my overall goal of 320 by week 12. I am starting tren and winny next week.
Stay swole bros. Oh yeah I'm stoked!!!

Peace,

HP

----------


## TheJuicer

Man..i cant wait till my cycle...Test/EQ for me...Huge Presser feels great doesnt it!

----------


## Huge Presser

Hell yea bro I'm feelin fucking great.
Can't believe I'm lifting so much  :Strong Smiley: ... I am considering doing an APF sanctioned bench meet in the next 4-5 months, and then possibly I might go to the national championships in California in April. Who knows what I'll be doing then. It'll be great to find out how far I've come, considering I haven't done a meet for 8 months or so now.

Squats today, went heavy, then did lottsa reps. Bodyweight at 159.8!
I'm trying to get back up into the 160's before I start tren /winny. I'm actually hoping to gain bodyweight even while on the winny, hopefully the tren will help me gain about 10 pounds of lean mass while the winny drops 5 lbs of fat... the overall goal for da cycle is 165 bw, benching 335.

Squats:
*warm up
*225*15
*225*15
*225*10
*225*8 box squats 
All sets were pretty easy... I'm not going to go heavy on squats for a while, and more just try to build up mass in my legs. The more mass in one's legs the more testosterone can be stored, therefore more strength can be attained in other areas. And since I don't compete in the squat, that'll work fine just to get huge legs while building a huge bench.
The goal by next year: 180 lbs benching 400! (After 2 more cycles of course  :Big Grin: )

Stay tuned.

HP

----------


## lilbull

sounds like a great goal. I think you can definitely make it to 165. EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT. good luck bro, again your lifts still amaze me. being that your about my weight and height and you're benching 130lbs more than me :Cry:  keep up the good work. 
Bull

----------


## Huge Presser

lilbull! Glad to see you back on these boards bro... how's powerlifting treatin ya? You been training westside I believe but I might be wrong, haven't been in the powerlifting forum for a few days now.
Well good luck man... if you think that 130 lb difference is gonna last you're shittin, after you start hitting the strength training hard and get on your cycle you're gonna be a powerhouse.
Good luck bro. Hey but I thought you said you were benching 215? If you are then it's not even a 100 pound difference. Don't discredit yourself bro you'll catch me  :Smilie: . Once again good luck.

HP

----------


## lilbull

I like the powerliftin routine so far, The Maximum effort days are a lot of fun, but the Dynamic effort days are not as much fun, but they are necessary. I think the powerliftin thing is gonna be good for me, I might get somewhere around my goals ( I wanna bench 250 by the end of my powerlifiting training routine.) Far fetched I know but I'm gonna push for it. Thanks man. Good luck to you, too.
Bull

----------


## Huge Presser

True, true. Speed days suck. In my opinion speed is overrated, but you can't just keep doing max effort day after day otherwise your muscles can't repair and shut down.
Good luck bro... can't wait to hear about where you are 9 weeks from now! I think you'll really benefit from trying something new.

HP

----------


## BigGreen

Are you currently working some traditional powerlifting methodologies and philosophies into your training? Looking at your cycle, I get the impression you're trying to throw on some weight before paring off that bodyfat towards the end (much like myself). If so, I imagine PL'ing movements and training strategies might be of some use. I elected to stray away from that "realm" during the cycle as I'm looking purely for growth, and while PL'ing training blows up my quads, it tends to cause me to lose size in the chest, but gain it in the triceps. As chest is one of my worst parts, I didn't want to make that sacrifice this go around.

----------


## TheJuicer

Big Green I feel for you in the chest department...I growing like mad in everywhere but chest...I'm at such a stand still that i'm not sure really what to do..My last Sust shot was about 2 months ago and I haven't gain a pound in my chest workout...by squats has increase about 20 lbs. and DL about 30 lbs. but my bench is stuck! I have change my workout in chest 2 times..I dont know...well my next cycle is in about a month and a half so hopefully I can break my pleatue and gain some more..I gain about 30-40 on the last cycle in bench...Well anyway..I have loved reading your diary and It has really keeped me pumping hard..THANK...keep it up!

----------


## Huge Presser

Well BG, I have tried almost all of the popular chest routines, sadly none of which had much of an effect on me and left me at a standstill, at least concerning strength, after high school. So I have adapted a routine I find works for me. It is simply working all parts of the body that related to the lift to the fullest every 4 days. This means lower pecs, upper pecs, lower and upper triceps, the rotator cuff, deltoids and traps for bench. So no traditional powerlifting methods have been used.
Although I know what you are talking about powerlifting training specifically, it has caused me to lose size in the chest. Although for me that's not much of a problem, seeing that I have a chest nearly as big around as I am tall  :LOL: . Well my friends, I will be back on tomorrow for updates. Thanks to all for reading and for the responses.

Peace,

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Awesome workout today.
Bench pressed 236 for eleven reps and didn't even feel tired. Went on to break personal bests in the decline bench, and then hit the shoulders hard. Bodyweight into the 160's again, which was also a bit of good news.
This was an important day today because I really wanted to prove to myself that I'm now in a "New level," of strength and power. I remember I used to consider it a good day when I would go past 235 and hit maybe a couple reps. Those were back in my days of a 270 bench max. After hitting 236 for eleven in the blink of an eye I felt like a whole new person, at that New Level I wanted to believe I was in before today. 

Saw a guy who hasn't seen me, well, since May 1st, the exact day I started my cycle. He said I looked "about twice as thick as I did two months ago." I thanked him. This guy is about as vascular as they come. He had fucking veins on the sides of his hands. Pretty amazing shit.

Well good luck to everybody. I'm hitting legs tomorrow. Stay tuned!

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Squats today.
Fina begins in just a few days.

On squats here's how it went:
135*15
225*12
275*8
315*6
335*4
And by then I was really fuckin tired.
I then did seated leg press for a set of 30 reps. My legs were about to explode.
Did 6 sets of 15 for my calfs.
Great pumps... felt real good today!

I have made the choice to drop the winny and go with simply tren by itself. I have considered issues such as internal health (liver, kidneys, etc.) in making this choice, and I also focused in a little more on what I wanted and what my specific goals were when I set them up a few weeks ago. My current goal is a 165 bodyweight with a 335 pound bench, with about 5 pounds less fat than I have now. At this bodyweight I feel it would be unecessary for me to lose even more weight even if it is fat, seeing that whenever I'm below 160 I feel pathetic, even if I look more cut. I need to build up more mass, I believe that it improves my confidence. I would like to burn off a little fat in the process of gaining this mass, however, I certainly do not want to lose weight in the next 8 weeks, which would be a certain possibility with fina and winny. So I will more then likely still be trying to bulk up on the fina, although if I lose fat that will be welcome as well  :Smilie: . I also feel that taking another 17aa steroid , especially for 8 weeks might possibly kill the liver, so I have decided against it. I will also be dropping the clen . Of course, this would be a different situation if I had a higher level of bodyfat, but I feel comfortable still trying to gain mass and gradually trying to lose fat at 10%.
I will use winny for another time.

For some reason I can't update my signature anymore, but here's how the "updated" cycle looks.
Dbol 30mg ED (1-4)
Deca 400mg EW (1-8)
Sust 500mg EW (1-8)
Tren 80mg ED (9-16... I am starting on day 60)
Clomid 300/100/50 post cycle.

Wish me luck bros!!!
Any opinions, flames are welcome.

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Great bicep/back workout today.
I would like to say a couple things before I head off to work:
1. I really like the new features on the updated board!
2. My most muscular pose has really progressed. I am posing in such a way where my abs look great and I take advantage of having a huge chest and big lats, while my weaknesses, (shoulders, biceps) look even more like my strongpoints. I don't want to be cocky, but I feel, and look, incredible. It is amazing.

I'm going to let ya'll catch up to me post wise and take a couple days off from this thread (unless something newsworthy occurs.)

HP

----------


## lilbull

hahahahaha

----------


## Huge Presser

Sorry ptbyJason!
The new site is cool, my computers just a piece of shit. 

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

yay  :Big Grin: !!!
I finally fuckin fixed it! Now I can edit everthing. Piece of shit computer  :Mad:  ...

Alright bros bubye for a couple days!!! Flames, comments, suggestions, hate mail, anything is welcome!!!

And I want to see what ya'll think about me dropping the winny? Good idea/bad idea? Let's get some opinions!

HP

----------


## quez82

> yay !!!
> I finally fuckin fixed it! Now I can edit everthing. Piece of shit computer  ...
> 
> Alright bros bubye for a couple days!!! Flames, comments, suggestions, hate mail, anything is welcome!!!
> 
> And I want to see what ya'll think about me dropping the winny? Good idea/bad idea? Let's get some opinions!
> 
> HP


Why are you taking the tren after the cycle is over? i just started this same cycle 1 week ago going on 2...and i'm curious if i should buy the kit to use it at the end of mine... fill me in on the reason why you chose tren at the end? . And what d-bols did you use on your cycle?... Quez

----------


## Huge Presser

Well, my first shot of trenbolone acetate went well today. I had my friend here to help out with the blood (although there was none  :Smilie: )... Quez, I am using the tren at the end of the cycle to harden up and possibly throw on some more mass. It seemed like a good idea, considering my goals are to gain weight, and for now, I'm not so concerned about bodyfat. This is why I took out the winny and clen . I tell why I am doing this a few posts above in greater detail.
Peace bros,

HP

 :Strong Smiley:   :Big Grin:  ye

----------


## Huge Presser

Another shot of Tren is coming up.
Today I did bench... wow what an intense workout. It was amazing...
I did this:
Flat bench: 45*5, 95*5, 135*5, 196*3, 236*1
and then all out set 246*10 holy shit!!!
then a few more sets, for some reason I got really tired after I hit 246 for 10 reps...
then decline: 215*8, 265*8, both sets were easy as hell.
Incline bench: (I am tired as hell, moving fast through the workout) 155*8, 185*7
pectoral flies, shoulder press (seated).
Then front and side shoulder raises, and tricep pushdowns.
Holy shit!!! I had the whole gym looking at me! Some woman came up to me and said I was looking incredible, she guessed I was 25 years old... had three people tell me I was looking bigger. Had a few high schoolers who couldn't stop looking at me the whole time I was there, they were watching my every move!!! It was great.
I weighed in at 161.2, the second most I've weighed yet. And I'm looking incredible, sorry about the cockiness  :Blush: ... I am going to take pics soon so you guys can see what I'm talking about!
I will update after my injection.

Peace,
HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Another shot of tren today. Used a 25 gauge 3/4 inch, and shot into the BICEP.
It didn't hurt a bit. Yes there was a little blood but it turned out alright.
Tomorrow I will be shooting into the leg after my squat workout.
Then shoulder on Wednesday after biceps and work.

Peace,
HP

----------


## Red5

Thats great results so far Huge, I would say without a doubt that you will get your goal of a 335lb bench.You could do it now if your putting 246lb up 10 times.
Oh, and hurry up with those pics.

----------


## BigGreen

> Another shot of tren today. Used a 25 gauge 3/4 inch, and shot into the BICEP.
> It didn't hurt a bit. Yes there was a little blood but it turned out alright.
> HP


How long has it been after said bicep shot? My calf was fine for the first 24-36 hours after the shot or so, but then went DEAD, resulting in one missing portion of a tooth! I'm seriously considering the use of tren at the end, but as I plan out my injection sites, I'm having trouble picturing a place that won't hurt bad. I guess I'll start glutes (i'll have to order some 1.5"), which, with quads as well, gets me up to four sites out of the requisite seven. I'll consider pecs and delts (don't want to hit calves again) and, if you manage to go a day or two without any crazy bicep pain, I'll try that.

----------


## Huge Presser

> How long has it been after said bicep shot? My calf was fine for the first 24-36 hours after the shot or so, but then went DEAD, resulting in one missing portion of a tooth! I'm seriously considering the use of tren at the end, but as I plan out my injection sites, I'm having trouble picturing a place that won't hurt bad. I guess I'll start glutes (i'll have to order some 1.5"), which, with quads as well, gets me up to four sites out of the requisite seven. I'll consider pecs and delts (don't want to hit calves again) and, if you manage to go a day or two without any crazy bicep pain, I'll try that.


Hey Big Green, it's been 28 hours now, and the bicep feels great. I highly doubt it will start hurting or aching in the next few hours, it's safe to say everything went well. I suggest you work in the bicep to your rotation, as long as you have 3/4 inch pins, which won't penetrate so deep as to the point of pain, as the bicep is far less thick then the shoulder, leg or glute.
Here is my very own rotation:
L Quad, L shoulder, L glute, L bicep, R quad, R shoulder, R Glute, R bicep.
I just shot into my right quad, so tomorrow is shoulder.


Hey and Red... the pics will be up in a week... no one better nag me, seeing that Big T didn't start getting nagged until the 6th page  :Smilie: .

One more update, I did squats and bis and back today (had to combine the two days into one due to a intense work schedule Wednes-Sunday.
squats: did the same routine as last week, although I must admit it felt much easier, and I was considering going for 6 on the last set, which, I would have more then likely achieved:
135*15, 225*12, 275*8, 315*6, 335*4 all sets were very easy
Then bis and lats hardcore.
Feeling great, weight up to 161.8, an all time record for me!

More updates on tren and the workout to come...

HP

----------


## sp9

Keep the posts coming, all these posts about injections are getting me feeling better about what will be my first soon.

----------


## Huge Presser

Hey scott... wuts up bro.
I'm curious on what you decided on for your first cycle?

Alright bros what the fuck will happen??? I ordered 20 amps of Scherring Test enanthate 250, 20ml of Eq at 200mg/ml, 200 naps, 60 nolvas and clomid as well, for my next cycle, which I'm starting sometime this December I presume. I just went to the post office to pick up the mail, and there's the package, flat as a board. I opened it, read the little fucking letter inside: "Bla bla bla, Customs has seized your shit, it's illegal in the U.S., you're fucked, etc."... and here's the part I loved the most: "Our fines, penalties and forfeitures branch will be with you in the near future." So of course, I left the post office a nervice wreck... and I still am! I about shit my pants when I got home thinking about this!!!

What usually happens? Does anyone have experience with this? I assume no jail time, hopefully, more then likely a huge fine and some penalties? What do you guys think? Who has experience with this kind of shit?

HP

----------


## johnsomebody

Sorry to hear you lost your order bro.

You shouldn't worry at all about it though -the "penalty" is they keep it and you don't get it. It's called forfeiture. They don't have the time, money or inclination to take you to court or anything like that.

That's what happened to me anyway -do a search for "Customs" and you'll find more info. It happens all the time with overseas orders, unfortunately.

----------


## lilbull

THAT SUCKS!!! I hate to hear you got your shit taken, I hope everything works out alright.

----------


## sp9

1-13 Test Cyp 500
1-12 EQ 400
1-4 30mg Dbol 

.25 ldex per day 
10 mg Nolva per day
Normal 300,100,50 clomid at end

----------


## Huge Presser

Hey thanks bros. I'm feelin better now... thank god they're not gonna fine me, now's not the fucking time. I swear I can already feel myself getting angrier and angrier because of this fina. But I'm LOVIN IT!!!
I will post in two days after I do bench to see if my strength increased. I took pics yesterday so I should have them on the 5th...

HP

----------


## thetank

> I took pics yesterday so I should have them on the 5th...
> 
> HP


its the 6th bieatch!
j/k. looking forward 2 the updated pics/bench PR  :Smilie: 
so, uh, bump i geuss
peace
tank

----------


## Huge Presser

Damnet your right!!!
I better get my ass to the store and pick them up!

Hey bros I'm having some trouble with an old girlfriend but I'll be back posting more consistently today and this week. Tomorrow is bench, and for injections, today is L shoulder. 

Peace!
HP

----------


## Huge Presser

I am now questioning whether the fina I am using is fake, underdosed, or something completely different. It is made by International Pharmeceuticals, and yes I know they have a bad rep. I assumed that they were dosing the "80mg/ml Tren " at more like 65mg/ml, but now I have reason to believe it is even less. Although yes I am angrier, slightly heavier, and I finally have visible shoulder muscle again lol, I am not seeing shit for strength gains. Anyone have an experience like this with eyepee Tren? I'm thinking I might drop it, but a kit and finish up with that, unless I start seeing some serious strength gains this week.

Anyhow here's my workout that I did today:
Flat bench: 45*5, 95*5, 135*5, 196*3, 236*1, 256*1. Done warming up: 261*7, 236*7 paused on chest, already kinda tired. Band work: 210/235*8, 215/250*6, 225/270*4 paused. This means that the bands added about 25-45 lbs on the top of the lift. Was feeling good. Then did some incline/decline work. Dumbell presses, triceps.
More details on the use of the bands to come. Feel free to ask questions about them, because they are a confusing subject. You can learn a lot about band use in the PL forum.

Peace,
HP

----------


## BigGreen

> I am now questioning whether the fina I am using is fake, underdosed, or something completely different. It is made by International Pharmeceuticals, and yes I know they have a bad rep. I assumed that they were dosing the "80mg/ml Tren" at more like 65mg/ml, but now I have reason to believe it is even less. HP


Is there a reason you didn't go the route of simply making your own tren ? That way you're 100% certain it's real, and likewise certain of the conditions under which it was created. On top of all that, while I'm not familiar with this supplier's tren price, I'd be willing to bet that it would've been substantially cheaper to brew your own. The only thing I would pay for through a source is tren enanthate , since I wouldn't have the damndest clue as to go about making that with my "took the bare minimum of science courses i needed to graduate" mentality.

----------


## sigrabbit

I used the I.P. tren , but not properly, and I still had side effects such as pumps and night sweats so I have to assume it was real. I have to agree with BG here, why didn't you make your own? It is much cheaper and you know the dosage.

----------


## Huge Presser

I suppose I just didn't consider it until now. Damnet I feel like a moron. I will certainly be making my own in the future. However, I am now certain it is real, just underdosed, as the side effects are really hitting me hard (night sweats, anger, acne, pumps, etc.)

Anger control problems (again):
Last night I got home late from work as usual, to find my old girlfriend sitting on my couch, all pissed off. Ashe found oout about my AS usage last week and felt it was necessary to talk again. At first things went well, then she started telling me about how I was gonna die and get hepatitis C  :LOL: So I started yelling, but she wouldmt stop crying and making fucking retarded accusations aimed at the bad side of AS, I couldn't stand her being so neive, I got up and bunched my wall as hard as I could 4-5 times. I couldn't feel my hand afterwards, there was a few bigass wholes in the wall... then I went over to a picture of me and my girl from back when we were 18, the summer after I got out of HS, and smashed that frame to pieces. I didn't notice it amongst her yelling, but she began screaming about "omg, look at your hand!"I had a huge fucking gash on my pinky, it was bleeding really bad, and a few other cuts all over. I went to the emergency room, got shit fixed up, only 16 stitches, but now I can only type with 8 fingers, not to mention I'm wearing a brace around my pinky and that's going to make it hard as fuck to bench, or squat for that matter.

So I guess my anger is "out of control" and I feel like a total dumbass... I'm going to see both my therapyst and a shrink today for a meeting to see what can be done. Wish me luck  :Smilie: .

eace,
HP

----------


## lilbull

you're crazy man. It sucks that she found out. It doesn't help the anger when she starts nagging and crying either. 

Oh well, good luck man. laters

----------


## sigrabbit

Sorry to hear about your incident bro. Always remember, it is the artificial hormones you are pumping into yourself that are making you "testy" so take a deep breath and get control.

----------


## TheJuicer

I would just get a new girl...mine doesnt care....she said that as long as I doing it safe and I dont turn into a dick...I can juice till the cows come home...so I have been the sweetest guy these couple of weeks!!! hehe!!

----------


## Huge Presser

Alright, the meeting went well and I;m getting straightened out. Feeling great as of now. I was able to make it to my bro's little basement gym before I turned in for the night. I did biceps/back and holy shit the fina has kicked in! I repped out my 10RM that I did at his house two weeks ago, today 12 reps, and that's with my two vital fingers not even grasping the bar. Once again I only have 8 fingers to lift with for another 3 weeks.
Got huge pumps. Thought my biceps were gonna pop after I did some holds in the middle of curl motion after a few sets. I have noticed the peaks are getting better.
Well, peace bros,
I'm gonna sleep... btw Juicer she's not my gf anymore, she's just some bitch who comes to my house to yell at me every now and then  :Smilie: ...

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Alright, I'm back and feeling strong. My fucking fingers are all wrapped up and making it hard to lift, or type for that matter, but I'm dealing  :Smilie: .
I injected 1ml of Tren into da ass yesterday, painless as usual, I'm getting better at injections.
Well I did bench today, went like this:
warm up... 4 board press:
225*3, 245*3, 275*3, 295*3, 315*3.
bodyweight @ 160.
Noticing differences in the usual little excercises, increases in just about everything. Tren injection into the bi is up for today... I love bi shots... I am finally noticing them getting bigger.
I'd also like everyone to know lilbull is going to try and catch up to me in strength... and seeing that he's actually making some good fucking progress I'm going to be stepping it up a notch! Good luck to all, especially myself!

Peace bros,
HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Wassup everyone? I'm back stronger then ever, finally I have leg strength again  :LOL: ...
Well I warmed up on squat, and then threw on my old max, 345 lbs, and hit 8 reps!!! Felt real solid and went deep on my last rep... all was going well. I then did some box squats, afterwards with some glute/ham work, and lower back... felt great!!! Weight was up two pounds from yesterday, at 162 even.
I am maxing out in the bench on Monday... hoping to see 320-325. And boy I'm glad too have squat strength again!!!
I'm going to skip my quad injection today, and instead hit the shoulder... the last time I had an intense leg workout, like today, I squatted 355*6 and then injected into my quad following the workout. After that my strength in the legs was never the same... so yes, I am highly superstitious, and I don't want to risk losing that strength even though it probly has nothing to do with where I inject  :LOL: ... but fuck it...

Wish me luck for Monday, 320-325 is the goal!!!

-HP

----------


## sp9

Huge Presser,

I just scrolled through this thread really quickly. Wondering what your diet looks like? Total Calories/Protien/Carbs/Fat? 

Sorry if you arleady posted that info. Point me in the right direction. Thanks!

----------


## sigrabbit

Good luck on the bench max bro! How you liking the fina? It is kicking in pretty good for me and even though I am dieting the strength seems to be creeping back up. I am going to try an hit a personal best for reps at 225 on Monday. Before I started cutting, and with the help of winny, I got it for 12. I would be happy if I can hit that again.

How is the hand healing bro?

----------


## Huge Presser

Hey Scott... I havent actually calculated the total fat/protein cals yet... my guess is 300protein, 400carbs, 4500 total cals... my actual diet is on the first page, and is similar to major's and Big T's, as they have had great success with their diets.

Sigrabbit, hows it going with the girl bro? LOL sounds like shes set on you... since ur on prop you're fucked  :LOL: !!! Well I'm lovin the fina, as my weight is still "high" by my standards, but there has been some fat loss, I'm looking a lot better, + I'm stronger. The hand is healing slow, but making progress, stitches are coming off the 17th.

Good luck with 225!!!

-HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Well I maxed out today, and came SO FUCKING CLOSE to getting twice my weight... hopefully I will be there at the cycle's end, as I going to finish off with some Proviron to go along with the Tren . Here's how how it went:
-Weighed in at 161 exactly
-45*5
-95*5
-135*5
-185*3
-225*1
-245*1
-275*1
-295*1 easy
-320 new max!!! Oh hell yeah... 1.987X my weight or something like that, either way I'm close to a double BW... maybe in two weeks if I feel like I want to max  :Smilie: .

Noticing a slight fat loss up to this point... weight is down about a pound since starting the Tren, and bench strength is up about 10, squat up about 25... so nothing huge, but definately the Tren has been worthwhile.

Peace bros,

HP

----------


## lilbull

great job!! You're not gonna make it easy for me to catch up are you?

----------


## Huge Presser

LOL... I guess we'll see in a few months  :Don't know: ...

good luck bro.

HP

----------


## sigrabbit

Good work HP!

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks guys... I'm still working hard, I've been gone for a couple days but now I'm officially back! 
Updates and pics will be up soon enough....


Peace
HP

----------


## BigGreen

How long have you been running the tren now? I'm giving serious consideration to its inclusion at the expense of winny's, but have a bit of things to sort through before I arrive at this decision. Since this is your first cycle, can you give a sort of "op ed" of your opinion on tren for a first timer? I mean, have you found the reports of it not being for a first timer meritorious or no? How have the sides been? If I recall (and I'm too lazy to go back and check at midnite) you didn't make your own, correct? Anyway, I'd really appreciate your response to this.

----------


## Huge Presser

Well my friend, there is much to be said about the tren . I would first like to comment that I believe tren is a big "hit or miss" type of drug, as many, such as Big T, jebac, who all have diaries at the moment and have previous tren experience, have had good, maybe even great gains as a result of tren in the past. However, I must say I am not experiencing these gains, as about half of tren users will agree. I will say that the sides have been incredible, with crazy mood swings, intense anger, acne, and major ball shrinkage. I have gained 4 pounds of mass and looking bigger but my bench has only gone up 10 so I'm not impressed. Surely these results are just similar to many users of tren... there have actually been several threads recently commenting how tren is overrated, and about have of the responses disagreed, half agreed.
A full report on the tren is coming tomorrow as my last injection, is indead, tomorrow.
Pics will be up soon enough, clomid therapy begins the 23rd, I can't believe this is coming to a close.

After the pics I guess we'll have to close this thread up and I'll move on. I'm already planning my next cycle, it will most likely be dbol /enanthate /deca and then winny/clen at the end.

Peace bros,
Check out the update tomorrow, and hopefully the pics as well!

HP

----------


## quez82

taking that into consideration... about the tren that is... would have stuck with the winny tabs instead of going with tren...?? i'm right in the middle of this cycle i just took my 5th shot today..everythings great... but im just looking at the end of my cycle to whether go with tren or winny ... would you have stuck with the winny? ... Quez

----------


## sigrabbit

I cannot make up my mind on Tren either HP. I notice definite hardness, and slight strength increase that may simply be attributed to a fraction more gym aggression, but I don't notice much in the way of sides. I have noticed that my lower back pumps up in a painful manner, and my hair seems to be brittle, but the night sweats stopped, no acne, no uncontrollable rage, etc. I would be very dissappointed if it weren't so cheap. I will continue to run it as planned to see if my opinion changes.

----------


## Red5

So how about an update.How is the clomid going? How much weight did you ultimately gain? Where are the pics?
Come on man, don't leave us hanging.

----------


## Huge Presser

God I'm an asshole.
I'm sorry bros... shits just been horrible! The clomid is making me feel like shit and I'm all fuckin emotional, around my old girlfriend, my friends, I even get sappy at the gym.... damnet I can't believe I haven't updated in so long... 

Sorry I know I said I was gonna have pics and an evaluation of the tren , but I'm just a wreck. Got fired from my job, the clomid is making me feel horrible... ARRGG!!!

Pics WILL BE UP in the next 2 days I promise  :Smilie: .

HP

----------


## sigrabbit

You will be back to normal soon bro. Sorry to hear about the job loss. Just keep reminding yourself that you put on some good size and it should help your mood.

----------


## Red5

Shit, sorry to hear that man.I finished my clomid a week ago and it had no effect on me whatsoever so I'm not in a position to give advice, but just hang in there man, keep training and keep eating, it's going to get better.
Can't wait to see the pics, I'm sure we're all going to be blown away by your results.

----------


## Huge Presser

> Shit, sorry to hear that man.I finished my clomid a week ago and it had no effect on me whatsoever so I'm not in a position to give advice, but just hang in there man, keep training and keep eating, it's going to get better.
> Can't wait to see the pics, I'm sure we're all going to be blown away by your results.


Hey Red thanks for your PM. Now I'm back and still destroying the weight at the gym. Clomid therapy is about halfway done, I've kept all of my weight on so far. Thanks for the support bro.

Alright this first pic is the before shot, when I was about 5 days into my cycle at about 150 lbs. I decided to do all my shots relaxed, because I think it shows my gains better and also I can never get a good most muscular shot for some reason.

may 5th, 2003.... 150lbs, 270lb bench, 14" guns, 42" chest

----------


## Huge Presser

Alright and here I am now.... 162 lbs, 15.5" gunz, 46" chest, 320lb bench...

----------


## Huge Presser

back...

----------


## Huge Presser

my favorite... check out the muscle I gained in my stomach!

----------


## Huge Presser

Well they didn't come out as well as I would have liked, but it's all good, I can see the difference I think :Smilie: ...alright well guys flame away... or say goodbye to this diary it's up to you but I think I'll update a couple more times... peace.

HP

----------


## sigrabbit

You definitely put on some nice mass HP. Great work!

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks bro.

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Haha I'm as white as a ghost... damnet I need to get a tan!

HP

----------


## lilbull

haha yeah, you need a tan. Lookin good man, you definately put on some quality size.

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks bro. Damnet my arms look small in the back pic. Oh well. Hehe I pulled up my pants way too high and look like a fuckin nerd! :LOL:  Man these pictures look wierder and stupider every time I come back and see them  :Laughing: ...

HP

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

Your arms and back blew up bro... looking good can definately see a difference... keep hitting it

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks needstobeswoledup..... bro hows your progress coming?

HP

----------


## TheJuicer

Hows the weight and strength doing?

----------


## Huge Presser

He yeah I should probably update that. Well the weight is actually up about one-two pounds. I am currently 163.4.... strength in the squat has taken a rise of about 10 lbs and my bench is still the same at 320-325. I really researched keeping gains post cycle and so far it's working... I've even upped my cals by 500 and added 40g protein to my diet. Along with the clomid, tons of sleep, intense workouts I have been able to maintain my gains. I'm stoked... hoping that my bench has even risen a little since I last had a heavy workout. 

HP

----------


## dananimal

Hey buddy
I was taking a look at your diary. Great progress and I can tell you've been working. I browsed through it fairly quickly so Im not quite sure of your goals. What I did notice though is that you are really caught up in how much you can lift and so on. Now, if your looking to look great after these cycles and want to build a well proportioned body, i would stay away from powerlifting lifts. Things I can see from your picks that if you worked on you would look that much bigger. If I were you I would hit the shoulders and upper chest. All dumbell work. Especially for your chest. I used to not have much of a chest, and about 3 years ago I started doing flat incline decline and incline flys with dumbells and now my chest is huge. Same with your shoulders. Like I said I'm not too sure of your goals just tossin in my 2 cents. Catch yah lata.

----------


## Huge Presser

Well bro I agree with you on the shoulders, but my chest is huge... almost 50" pumped and I'm only 5'6. It may not look that big relaxed but I have thick lats as well which adds. Trust me, in high school I got made fun of for having "boobs" bigger then all the girls. And that was when I was scrawny. 

Well I agree the pics came out shitty. I still have lots of work to do on bis and shoulders.

Also the reason I am concerned with how much I lift is because I am a powerlifter.... competitive within the USAPL and now the APF, as I have a meet coming up shortly. My goals are too get strong as fuck while putting on size, but I'm not too concerned with how I look necessarily.

Thanks for your advice,

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Alright another update... 

Although I have kept my size and strength since the cycle's end, I am noticing that it is taking me FAR longer to recover. At the end of my cycle I was going on only 3 days splits between bodyparts, now I realize this is not enough time, so I will be going on 4 day splits, maybe even 5. This was apparent today when I had a horrible workout, weak as hell, and my weight had dropped 2 pounds :Cry: .... but I will be back in 4 days with proper rest FROM NOW ON!

As for clomid therapy, we are almost done. My balls have come back, my horniness is where it was when I started, and acne is clearing up on my face and chest. Yeah it feels good :Smilie: .

Also got my next cycle planned. Here's a sneak peak. Begins October 15th, and trust me, the diary will be much better as I am going to start the diary the day I start the cycle instead of 4 weeks in :Big Grin: .

Dbol 45mg ed (1-4)
RT Enanthate 750mg ew (1-10)
RT Deca Durablin 600mg ew (1-10)
Proviron 50mg ed (7-10)
*Clomid post cycle
*Tons of nolva on hand.

Aight peace,

HP

----------


## saboudian

I'm still trying to understand this AS stuff, so bear with me.

Is there any reason you decided to use Enanthate instead of sust(or any of the other tests) this cycle?

Also, is there any reason you decided to go with deca over eq?

----------


## Huge Presser

I already tried sust in this cycle, and although I was pleased with the results, I have researched more and found it would be much easier to go with the Enanthate . First off, with the sust, you must inject every other day or your test levels will be inconsistent, also, the Enanthate is proven to be much stronger anabolic -wise then sust. And I'm not going with Eq because at this point I don't have enough money to support myself through Eq hunger :Smilie: . I'm so fucking broke right now.

HP

----------


## coach5190

hey bro where did you get your shit

----------


## Huge Presser

> hey bro where did you get your shit



Hey, welcome to the board.
Sorry but it's not allowed to give out sources, read the board rules.
If you have any questions PM a mod or vet...

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

> Just curious, but why proviron for only 3 weeks?


It's actually four weeks, 7, 8, 9, 10.
I'm going to be taking it mostly because I will be popping 20mg of Nolva every day weeks 1-6, considering I will be on Test there's a big chance for gyno, so it's best just to play it safe right from the start. But after 6 weeks, Nolva becomes increasingly more toxic to your liver, and kidneys, so I'm going to swith with Proviron for the last 4 weeks... once again I'm just trying to play it safe, in all aspects :Big Grin: .

Well I guess it's time for an update. I have lost most of my "gains" that I made on the tren . Here are the current stats:

Start of Tren: 158 lbs, 310 lb bench, squat 345*6
End of Tren: 162 lbs, 320 lb bench, squat 345*8
And now: 159 lbs, 310 lb bench, squat...no idea!

Blah I'm pissed about this. I just realized it's going to be a long road ahead. I just hope I come around and start making gains again... I just gotta keep telling myself "only 69 days from now you'll be on the juice", and I'll make it through today without being too depressed  :Wink/Grin:  ... damnet, I'll be back :Angry: !!!

HP

----------


## Red5

I know what you mean.During clomid my bench dropped back to almost pre-cycle weights, but since clomid ended strength has started to creep back up again.Just remember that although your strength will take a dip it doesn't mean you are losing muscle.
And where did you hear that nolva was toxic to the liver? Most people run it throughout their cycles, are you saying now we have to treat it like dbol or winny and stop after 4 weeks?
Great job by the way, looking really good.

----------


## Huge Presser

I'm pretty sure I've seen threads in the past that talk about the bad sides of nolva... although I might have mistakened it with Aridimex, which fucks with your cholesterol and lipid ratio. I have heard in the past that nolva will fuck with your liver, but I'm probably wrong. But its surely not as toxic as winny or a-drol, if it even is toxic :Smilie: .

Either way I feel that it's important to swith things up in a cycle. I may even choose to frontload my stack and throw in clen weeks 10-14, while putting clomid therapy back until week 15. I'm a strong believer that your body adapts to certain methods, training routines, and even steroids in only a matter of time, and it is always good to try new things. Hopefully the proviron will be strong enough to handle gyno. Hey and thanks for the comp! I'm really not looking too good though, just a little dried up weakling with a big chest and tiny arms! But I'll be back....

HP

----------


## thetank

hey bro i meant 2 respond 2 your pics earlier..
awesome gains in size and strength man, youve got soem freakin sickening lifts for your wieght! isay get some gear(as in a bench shirt, suit, wraps ect) and hit up some competitions....with a raw bench of twice your bw, you could do some fuckin damage man!!!
peace
tank

----------


## Huge Presser

Hey thanks brotha... as you can see I'm not that big but strong so I'm all about strength right now. I have a competition in October, in Cali... I'm going to order my new bench shirt this week, Inzer Phenom. Hopefully it'll give me a good 40 lbs.

Thanks for the props!

HP

----------


## zmatalucci

Nice progress!!!

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks bro.... these compliments are greatly appreciated at this time bros. 
I figure I might as well give you an update. Clomid therapy has been over for a few days now. I feel like I'm back to where I was pre-cycle, mentally, but physically I'm better then ever. I'm not sure about sex drive, however, I will say that I've had some phatass erections in the last week or so. As far as strength, I'm not too sure where I am. I assume that neither my bench or squat has dropped, as I am repping all the same weights I was 4 weeks ago. Weight holding steady at 163, which is good considering a week ago it was all the way down to 159. This came, of course, at the peak of my temporary depression, but now I'm back and trying to keep an optimistic attitude.

I am beginning the world-renowned Westside barbell training routine tomorrow. I can't wait to start. The routine isn't at all about size, but all strength, and right now I'm getting prepped for my competition in Oct, so I feel throwing in WSB training for the next 9 weeks will be the best way to get myself ready.

ONLY 64 DAYS UNTIL NEXT CYCLE!!!

HP

----------


## quez82

theres a meet in my town in cali... its in bakersfield...thats where im from and my dad will be in the meet as well... is this the one your talking about? because i'll see you there

----------


## Huge Presser

I think it's in San Fran... not sure on that. What federation is sanctioning the meet you're doing?

HP

----------


## quez82

uspf

----------


## Huge Presser

Hey brotha I'm doing APF... too bad I woulda liked to meet you.

I thought USPF was drug tested? How are you planning on passing :Big Grin: ?

HP

----------


## quez82

i'm not the one entering.. My dad is ...he does powerlifting ... I wouldnt pass if i drained my whole damn body out right now.. but i did hear of a way frm a buddy how to just pass the test...he was tellin me about it but it went in one ear and out the other because i figured it was bullshit... I think if i passed the drug test something is seriously wrong lol ... but if you come to the cali meets alot then i'm sure i'll see you around at one of them just keep me posted on which ones you go too

----------


## Huge Presser

Yeah bro definately.
You ought to do an APF meet, enter the "Pro" division, they don't test. Not to mention there's a shitload of people who come to the meets!

HP

----------


## quez82

I was thinking about it...because everything is still going up and by october i should be even higher...I'll see how the shoulder feels and if its up to it and not on the same date as my dads then i might head that way ... thx bro!

----------


## Huge Presser

I'm actually contemplating not doing the competition. I've had a lot of job interviews, and school is starting soon. This is my first year back in school since I graduated a couple years back so I'm going to be focused. We will see if school and work pressures get in the way of me doing this, but most likely, I'm going to back off on the comp and probably do another one in California in late December during break.

Good luck, hopefully we'll meet soon. How much are you putting up these days?

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Well, it's about time to put this diary to an end. I'd like to thank Red5, lilbull, Big Green, Big T, sigrabbit for their help and support. Much thanks to everyone who helped make this possible, thanks to all who gave me imput and thanks to all you gave me criticism. Also much thanks to everyone on the powerlifting forum for getting me back into the game after a depressing post cycle run. I will be back on October 15th for my next cycle, where the diary will be even more efficient, and hopefully I won't slack off as I did a couple times in this one. Once again thanks :Big Grin: .

HP

----------


## Swellin

Damn HP, you blew up! I got on this thread a little late, but I just checked out the whole thing. It reads like a novella, with all the drama and such. Awesome diary! I just started a thread a few days ago about gear for my first cycle, and after reading your diary, I have more to consider.
(my thread is titled _ Yet another first cycle question_...give me some input if you will).

I thought it might do you some good to know that your thread & diary are helping others with their plans (well at least it is helping me). Thanks man.

----------


## tole368

Why are you taking so many different types of roids as a first timer this combination looks like a deadly cocktail for doom just listen to your body when you dont feel something is right stay posted let us know how it works out.

----------


## IronSoul

Hey huge presser where in CO are you?

----------


## TheEnglishHulk

Dude i noticed this was from 2003 which is 8 years ago now :L but what are you like now and how many cycles have you done? i'm still all natural and i'm lifting 30kg (66lbs) on the biceps using dumbbells and benching 90kg (198lbs) i'm also doing leg pushes (basically squatting) at 200kg (440lbs) and i want to do a cycle like yours...edit, marcus

----------


## dominick2417

I wonder why no one was telling him he is too young and light as a feather. It seems in every other thread the old timers tell people his age they are too young.

----------


## TheEnglishHulk

Don't get what your trying to say.

----------


## D7M

The OP hasn't logged on in 2 years, so I doubt he'll be on soon to answer your questions. 

You also can't ask for sources here.

----------


## cyounger100

> I wonder why no one was telling him he is too young and light as a feather. It seems in every other thread the old timers tell people his age they are too young.


do you think he would of listened either way 20 year old never do they have too learn the hard way with a limp dick

----------


## oldschoolfitness

great strength gains !!

----------


## Darksyde

this thread and its bump are weaksauce

----------

